# Meso Migrant Thread



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm seeing alot of members from Meso joining here at UGBB, myself included. @ftf had made a suggestion to start a thread in regards to this influx of new members. I like the idea. I thought this would be a good place to consolidate conversations pertaining to this topic and be able to reunite with some old friends. I know some of us have strong feelings, lets remain professional.

Welcome!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

Fuck Millard


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

I don't care to turn this into a MESO bashing thread, so I agree with the professional part. But I'll raise my hand to say I migrated over.

@shackleford you have what is probably my favorite forum handle ever, on any forum I've been on. And in my mind I always read your responses in the voice of Dale Gribble


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck Millard


Well... I guess i know that was coming lol. <3 ya big guy!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> I don't care to turn this into a MESO bashing thread, so I agree with the professional part. But I'll raise my hand to say I migrated over.
> 
> @shackleford you have what is probably my favorite forum handle ever, on any forum I've been on. And in my mind I always read your responses in the voice of Dale Gribble


Thanks! Sha sha shaaaa


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Well... I guess i know that was coming lol. <3 ya big guy!


I couldn’t resist. That was just an icebreaker (and it feels good too). But I’ll try to keep it professional.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2021)

Welcome to the Meso Crew.

Its been a minute since I been out that way - don't mean to stir anything up but what went down there lads?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I'm seeing alot of members from Meso joining here at UGBB, myself included. @ftf had made a suggestion to start a thread in regards to this influx of new members. I like the idea. I thought this would be a good place to consolidate conversations pertaining to this topic and be able to reunite with some old friends. I know some of us have strong feelings, lets remain professional.
> 
> Welcome!


Ok, after this post (I swear) I will keep it professional. But as for this post......
Fuck that sellout Millard. 
Millard if you can see this you can suck all the juice out of the biggest dingleberry hanging off my taint you bitch.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 21, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Welcome to the Meso Crew.
> 
> Its been a minute since I been out that way - don't mean to stir anything up but what went down there lads?


Professional Mode on:
Millard lost his spine forever or temporarily and banned several members at the same time without explanation.  Many of those he banned helped to keep sources accountable. Essentially, Millard sold out to some horrible sources.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Ok, after this post (I swear) I will keep it professional. But as for this post......
> Fuck that sellout Millard.
> Millard if you can see this you can suck all the juice out of the biggest dingleberry hanging off my taint you bitch.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Professional Mode on:
> Millard lost his spine forever or temporarily and banned several members at the same time without explanation.  Many of those he banned helped to keep sources accountable. Essentially, Millard sold out to some horrible sources.


You think the bans were motivated by money from source sponsors? I was never given a reason for my ban.


----------



## flenser (Oct 21, 2021)

My banning was strictly political, though I wasn't banned until after I told Millard I was leaving. I didn't even know I was banned until days later.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

flenser said:


> My banning was strictly political, though I wasn't banned until after I told Millard I was leaving. I didn't even know I was banned until days later.


I think greatwhitetrucker got his ban from posting to the political forum too.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

Objectively, what I saw was naps came on board, several members called out naps for his past practices and behavior, and then all of a sudden all of these trivial bans started, mostly surrounding naps thread and naps bashing.

I still maintain that I was banned due to calling out that fuck face Millard on his unequal distribution of bans and for calling him out on reinterpreting the forum rules based on how much money you gave to the website.


----------



## flenser (Oct 21, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> Objectively, what I saw was naps came on board, several members called out naps for his past practices and behavior, and then all of a sudden all of these trivial bans started, mostly surrounding naps thread and naps bashing.
> 
> I still maintain that I was banned due to calling out that fuck face Millard on his unequal distribution of bans and for calling him out on reinterpreting the forum rules based on how much money you gave to the website.


Even in the past he was intolerant of being called out. The ones I witnessed getting banned for that I admit I thought they had it coming. But they hadn't broken any rules as I understood them.


----------



## supreme666leader (Oct 21, 2021)

ill read for general info sometimes but for sources it seemed like a nightmare so never bothered.


----------



## ftf (Oct 21, 2021)

I always thought trennedoutlunatic was an awesome handle. Especially with that little dog as an avi. Whats up with @biggerben692000 ? When's he going to pop back up over here?


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like sources are taking over the board at MESO lol. Not a surprise since there are no longer any gatekeepers


----------



## Migmaster (Oct 21, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> Objectively, what I saw was naps came on board, several members called out naps for his past practices and behavior, and then all of a sudden all of these trivial bans started, mostly surrounding naps thread and naps bashing.
> 
> I still maintain that I was banned due to calling out that fuck face Millard on his unequal distribution of bans and for calling him out on reinterpreting the forum rules based on how much money you gave to the website.


Think one thread read you would have to be a f.....g idiot to order from napsgear. Lol


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2021)

Millard is going to sink his own ship with all of the ridiculous bans.  Especially the politically motivated ones. 

Oh well. I like this place so far.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 21, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Think one thread read you would have to be a f.....g idiot to order from napsgear. Lol


Haha, I started that one to combat Naps’ constant bot bumping.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

It would seem that Millard disposed of the ones that were too aggressive in their posts. As if he was “cleaning up” MESO. 

Now despite what @sworder, reincarnated as @x666x said about me, I really didn’t get into squabbles or insults with that many MEMBERS. I stuck to using colorful language with the sources. It was all by design to get their emotions engaged and catch them irrational. From time to time there’d be new guy handles that would defend the sources and I would get in it with them, but those guys seemed to disappear in 1-3 months anyway. 

The other members that got banned also got aggressive with the sources (but never members) so you gotta wonder why Millard is protecting the sources. I was banned twice for my interaction with Naps (which I got away with much much worse bashing other sources). It all seemed to happen around the time Millard unveiled the “sponsor” banners. I was told by one source the banner cost $1,000 quarterly and another source told me $600 every month. I’m sure Naps said “here’s extra and there’s more where that came from” *wink*

Oh and btw, the rules for the Underground thread are different now than 2 months ago. You can’t even see which, if any, rule you broke to earn your ban.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It would seem that Millard disposed of the ones that were too aggressive in their posts. As if he was “cleaning up” MESO.
> 
> Now despite what @sworder, reincarnated as @x666x said about me, I really didn’t get into squabbles or insults with that many MEMBERS. I stuck to using colorful language with the sources. It was all by design to get their emotions engaged and catch them irrational. From time to time there’d be new guy handles that would defend the sources and I would get in it with them, but those guys seemed to disappear in 1-3 months anyway.
> 
> ...


I was one of those noobs haha (brewly) but I quickly realized why the vetting was so thorough.

I was trying to find the rules recently and couldn’t for the life of me. They seem to be arbitrary and ever evolving to benefit the forum and sources.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It would seem that Millard disposed of the ones that were too aggressive in their posts. As if he was “cleaning up” MESO.
> 
> Now despite what @sworder, reincarnated as @x666x said about me, I really didn’t get into squabbles or insults with that many MEMBERS. I stuck to using colorful language with the sources. It was all by design to get their emotions engaged and catch them irrational. From time to time there’d be new guy handles that would defend the sources and I would get in it with them, but those guys seemed to disappear in 1-3 months anyway.
> 
> ...


You ever trim those low hanging fruit tree branches going up your drive? Hate to see someone get a concussion when they come to visit. Its hard to duck under those things.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It would seem that Millard disposed of the ones that were too aggressive in their posts. As if he was “cleaning up” MESO.
> 
> Now despite what @sworder, reincarnated as @x666x said about me, I really didn’t get into squabbles or insults with that many MEMBERS. I stuck to using colorful language with the sources. It was all by design to get their emotions engaged and catch them irrational. From time to time there’d be new guy handles that would defend the sources and I would get in it with them, but those guys seemed to disappear in 1-3 months anyway.
> 
> ...



i was pretty aggressive with DoMeStIc SuPpLy. i shit all over that bio dummy that showed up empty handed and had 2 of his chump friends join to post reviews and i'm still active.

Maybe i've just been lucky? i will admit a couple of times i expected to log on and see no reply box.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2021)

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i was pretty aggressive with DoMeStIc SuPpLy. i shit all over that bio dummy that showed up empty handed and had 2 of his chump friends join to post reviews and i'm still active.
> 
> Maybe i've just been lucky? A couple of times i expected to log on and see no reply box.


It’s because you’re Millard’s unemployable step-son. You know he’s wanted to ban you 100x but he knows he’d catch hell from your mother. 

I spammed the fuck out of Trips thread but I post a few very minor things to Naps and got banned immediately each time. Money talks over there.


----------



## JC Grifter (Oct 21, 2021)

So here’s the Meso refugee camp lol. Good to see you guys. Meso has been on a steady decline since you all got banned.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> So here’s the Meso refugee camp lol. Good to see you guys. Meso has been on a steady decline since you all got banned.


Welcome to UGBB. This place has been seeing some steady growth recently. 😮 The October membership drive is a huge success.


----------



## JC Grifter (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to UGBB. This place has been seeing some steady growth recently. 😮 The October membership drive is a huge success.


Would you have guessed Millard was the top sales rep for UGBB memberships? 😂


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to UGBB. This place has been seeing some steady growth recently. 😮 The October membership drive is a huge success.


Millard may be the best recruitment and retention coordinator this forum has ever had.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 21, 2021)

JC Grifter said:


> Would you have guessed Millard was the top sales rep for UGBB memberships? 😂


beat me to it lol


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey all. Good to see some of you fucks!  Can't believe how many of us got trashed lol!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey all. Good to see some of you fucks!  Can't believe how many of us got trashed lol!


Holy shit, hey fuck face glad to see you here!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 21, 2021)

Lol. Did somebody want to extend an invite to Millard?


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Did somebody want to extend an invite to Millard?


Only if @mugzy promises to ban him upon his first post


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 21, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Did somebody want to extend an invite to Millard?


How much does does he have to be offered?


----------



## shackleford (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey all. Good to see some of you fucks!  Can't believe how many of us got trashed lol!


Backhoe!!!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Backhoe!!!



Hahahah. Fucking good to see you here!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 22, 2021)

This thread along with the other threads with "Meso" in them are pretty bizarre.  This isnt a forum to bash people or other Forums.  

To those ex or current Meso members who proudly wear MESO on their sleeve, stop the bashing and contribute with something that pertains to the theme of this Forum.  Or better yet go take the drama somewhere else.....

No one on here cares about what Millard is doing, its his forum, he can do whatever he wants!!!!


----------



## Jurgenaut (Oct 22, 2021)

I personally never watched the naps thread, but I know with most of the other sources you guys really only said what needed to be said. I thought that was the purpose. Either way glad there’s somewhere y’all can still contribute to.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i was pretty aggressive with DoMeStIc SuPpLy. i shit all over that bio dummy that showed up empty handed and had 2 of his chump friends join to post reviews and i'm still active.
> 
> Maybe i've just been lucky? i will admit a couple of times i expected to log on and see no reply box.


Starting to think you and Millard are lovers......


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Lol. Did somebody want to extend an invite to Millard?


Please do. I want that sellout bitch to explain himself and tell us why he acted like such a spineless cunt.
The getting banned part is not my beef. The no explanation part is as well as him waffling on what behavior constitutes receiving a ban.
End of the day, it is his board so he is allowed to be a spineless cunt with no explanation if he wants but don't anyone believe that shit he posted to half ass try to explain himself.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 22, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> This thread along with the other threads with "Meso" in them are pretty bizarre.  This isnt a forum to bash people or other Forums.
> 
> To those ex or current Meso members who proudly wear MESO on their sleeve, stop the bashing and contribute with something that pertains to the theme of this Forum.  Or better yet go take the drama somewhere else.....
> 
> No one on here cares about what Millard is doing, its his forum, he can do whatever he wants!!!!


That was one of the reasons I wanted to start this thread. I wanted to have somewhere that the meso conversation could be confined to without having the rest of the forum affected by the outside politics. With all these members coming here, these conversations were bound to happen anyway. Also, give it time and I think you will see that these new members will have some great contributions. Most havent been here more than a few days yet, and some only a few hours. Personally, I'm still feeling like a guest and it takes time to feel comfortable and start making contributions. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Welcome to UGBB. This place has been seeing some steady growth recently. 😮 The October membership drive is a huge success.


This place must be on juice.. it's getting bigger by the day!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> This thread along with the other threads with "Meso" in them are pretty bizarre.  This isnt a forum to bash people or other Forums.
> 
> To those ex or current Meso members who proudly wear MESO on their sleeve, stop the bashing and contribute with something that pertains to the theme of this Forum.  Or better yet go take the drama somewhere else.....
> 
> No one on here cares about what Millard is doing, its his forum, he can do whatever he wants!!!!


That’s great. Thanks man. 

You’re the only one that is creating drama. We’re just catching up because it’s been a little bit. You never get excited to hear from an old friend again? We’ll calm down soon enough and we’ll be just like any other members here. You’ll be surprised. 

Besides, the guys just MAY have come here because they heard it was a good place. That can’t possibly be disrespectful.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Oct 22, 2021)

Sorry to hear about this.  We’re happy to have you guys.  Enjoy.


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2021)

You guys are fine, it's cool you have a reunion thread going. Just be mindful of the rules, one post already had to be deleted. The poster was notified by PM as to why.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

Good to see some names here.

Yeah I got Perma banned too for calling out Naps.

Is what is is
looks like Meso is officially a source board now.

Obviously Millard doesnt give a shit about Harm Reduction anymore


 At least not with NAPS anyways

Either way
New home
New contributions
All good


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You guys are fine, it's cool you have a reunion thread going. Just be mindful of the rules, one post already had to be deleted. The poster was notified by PM as to why.



Thanks. We are a bit "special" and it might take some time for us to learn and get used to things lol.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see some names here.
> 
> Yeah I got Perma banned too for calling out Naps.
> 
> ...


Wiselemon!


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Thanks. We are a bit "special" and it might take some time for us to learn and get used to things lol.


You guys all seem awesome, we're very lucky to have you.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Wiselemon!


What's up brother good to see you.
Looks like the old team is getting back together.

But I'll be less "Special Needs" here than I was at Meso
Gotta play by the rules



CJ275 said:


> You guys all seem awesome, we're very lucky to have you.



Thanks for welcoming us

They're all great guys who TRULY gice a crap about information and harm reduction.

A big goal is just keeping Guys and Gals safe..
We can definitly come off like a group of Autistic Gorrilas... but we mean well lol


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see some names here.
> 
> Yeah I got Perma banned too for calling out Naps.
> 
> ...


Good to see you Lemon, been a while..


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> Good to see you Lemon, been a while..



Hey Brother
Good to see you too 
How have you been?


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 22, 2021)

Been working like a rented pack mule but doing well thanks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> Been working like a rented pack mule but doing well thanks.



Me too
Nit going to lie though
Being off the boards for a few months had made me super productive lmao

@flenser 
I see you there bro
Been a while since you got banned for NOT being an extremist left wing nut job


----------



## flenser (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Me too
> Nit going to lie though
> Being off the boards for a few months had made me super productive lmao
> 
> ...


I thought I was banned for not agreeing Jan 6 was a terrorist event. He said it wasn't up for debate and if we didn't like it, to GTFO. So I told him I didn't agree, and would take him up on his offer to GTFO and left. He banned me sometime after that. 

Good to see you man. We'll take care of that over productive issue you've been having!


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> I thought I was banned for not agreeing Jan 6 was a terrorist event. He said it wasn't up for debate and if we didn't like it, to GTFO. So I told him I didn't agree, and would take him up on his offer to GTFO and left. He banned me sometime after that.
> 
> Good to see you man. We'll take care of that over productive issue you've been having!


Wow, sounds like some horseshit. Millard certainly didn’t like people disagreeing with him


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> I thought I was banned for not agreeing Jan 6 was a terrorist event. He said it wasn't up for debate and if we didn't like it, to GTFO. So I told him I didn't agree, and would take him up on his offer to GTFO and left. He banned me sometime after that.
> 
> Good to see you man. We'll take care of that over productive issue you've been having!



Yeah, that's what I was referring to
Calm political discussion ended on that day with you and Trukker gone.

It certainly seems that way lol


----------



## flenser (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was referring to
> Calm political discussion ended on that day with you and Trukker gone.
> 
> It certainly seems that way lol


Damn, Trukker gone too. No one left over there but echos.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> Damn, Trukker gone too. No one left over there but echos.


Yeah,
He got banned at the same.time you left, in the same thread.
For the same opinion...lol 

I think OGH is pretty much one of the only old schoolers still kicking it
But only in the Food thread lol


----------



## flenser (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah,
> He got banned at the same.time you left, in the same thread.
> For the same opinion...lol
> 
> ...


OGH's food thread is enough to keep the lights on over there by itself. I may have to go lurk...


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You guys are fine, it's cool you have a reunion thread going. Just be mindful of the rules, one post already had to be deleted. The poster was notified by PM as to why.


damn it, can you PM a screen shot?  How do I miss this shit?


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> I thought I was banned for not agreeing Jan 6 was a terrorist event. He said it wasn't up for debate and if we didn't like it, to GTFO. So I told him I didn't agree, and would take him up on his offer to GTFO and left. He banned me sometime after that.
> 
> Good to see you man. We'll take care of that over productive issue you've been having!


Uh, that's more of cunt move than his mass ban. What a soft bitch he is. I mean, you left and didn't carry on then he bans you? That's straight up weak.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

Who is OGH?


----------



## Jurgenaut (Oct 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Who is OGH?


Oregongearhead. I lurked a few of his threads lol


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

Jurgenaut said:


> Oregongearhead. I lurked a few of his threads lol


wow, that is one that slipped past me. I guess I never went into the food forum


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> OGH's food thread is enough to keep the lights on over there by itself. I may have to go lurk...



Lol agreed
Best thread on Meso by far.


lifter6973 said:


> wow, that is one that slipped past me. I guess I never went into the food forum



Bro, I still guest Lurk just for the amazing food and idea 
Amazing stuff


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> wow, that is one that slipped past me. I guess I never went into the food forum


Not sure how you missed it.. Probably the best thread there.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> Not sure how you missed it.. Probably the best thread there.


I will def check it out now.  Thanks for the heads up all.


----------



## Spongy (Oct 22, 2021)

well alright then!


----------



## Bumpygooch (Oct 22, 2021)

I see why the quality of info at meso has gone to shit.  Is this the meso detention hall?


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Hey all. Good to see some of you fucks!  Can't believe how many of us got trashed lol!


Hey there!


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see some names here.
> 
> Yeah I got Perma banned too for calling out Naps.
> 
> ...


Sup?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 22, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Starting to think you and Millard are lovers......



You wanna make something of it? He pays my bills so i don't have to work. i'll fight a mother fucker and his first cousin at the same time to keep that gravy train rolling!

Maybe i just don't pay enough attention over there. i'm blinded by shitty sources and noobs begging for handouts. i never got to see the manspreading thread that resulted in the mass ban either.


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i never got to see the manspreading thread that resulted in the mass ban either.


Yeah, it got moved to the women only sub forum so us nasty men couldn’t comment and all of the comments got deleted.

Meso is basically turning into a Huffington Post forum.  It’s fucking gross


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Fuck Millard


He acted reasonably. You on the other hand acted irrationally. And for what it's worth I am grateful to Mugzy for being very gracious in having us.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> You wanna make something of it? He pays my bills so i don't have to work. i'll fight a mother fucker and his first cousin at the same time to keep that gravy train rolling!
> 
> Maybe i just don't pay enough attention over there. i'm blinded by shitty sources and noobs begging for handouts. i never got to see the manspreading thread that resulted in the mass ban either.


Look this is the truth you are too polite to say, Millard believes in what he's doing at meso and I do as well. So do you. 

Meso is unique for 2 things source accountability and harm reduction. 

Sources can advertise and cannot cover up their mistakes, they have to deal with them when they happen. This more or less implies good business tendencies from established sources. 

If a source wants business raws need testing and after brewing the batches tested to ensure accurate dosing and product free of contamination and vials that have industry standard flip tops and stoppers. This is harm reduction. 

You and @Mighty-Mouse  do an awesome job with all of this. At the end of the day the community benefits. I have benefitted. Thank you.

Looking at the way Naps was treated I find myself agreeing with Millard. I tried to voice my opinion before and to this day I suffer so fuck it I will speak some truth here, the truth is that Naps should have been treated like any other source. Remember, source accountability. This means if some meso users decide to get gear from him seeing him advertise on meso it's on Naps to come through for them. If he fucked up, he can't pay to hide his mistakes. He would have to deal with them.

Naps has his products tested to an extent but it's all meaningless, the only testing that counts is what meso members would have sent to Jano after getting from Naps. Assuming he came through for them and I believe he would have. 

Naps is just a source at the endnkf the day. He has a lot of history with the community that's not great but it's still his right to advertise and it's up to individuals to either try him out or not to. 

What WE should have done was let him be and either see if he makes good on his word or let him hang himself. In the meantime we should have placed some orders and sent the products to Jano. This would show some consideration to Millard who has to pay the bills and meso ain't free. Naps still has to keep his end of the deal or he would fuck himself and I would have liked to see the outcome regardless of how it went. 

Bbbg made the whole thing personal. I know it you know it and he knows it. Slamming Naps the way he did cheated meso from doing what it was intended to do, hold Sources accountable. 

So from Millards perspective the actions of a few clearly were not in line with what meso is for and I'm sure he was pressured by Naps who is a board sponsor to act. I am guessing the way he went about banning people this was a last resort. without Content the board dies so banning well known and liked vets had to be his last option.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> He acted reasonably. You on the other hand acted irrationally. And for what it's worth I am grateful to Mugzy for being very gracious in having us.


Well hi there Mike. So good to have you here. You’ve always been a stable, rational, member. 🙄

I was irrational??? I got banned for posting “Don’t use this source there are better options” four times in the stupid Naps bot thread. I did way worse than that in other threads. 

You can continue to worship your Millard god if you want. How’s that been working out for you? You got banned twice I hear. Seems like Millard don’t give a fuck about you either. Do you know what you got banned for? Oh… that’s rational of Millard. 

And @mugzy is a good guy. I enjoy how this forum operates.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Look this is the truth you are too polite to say, Millard believes in what he's doing at meso and I do as well. So do you.
> 
> Meso is unique for 2 things source accountability and harm reduction.
> 
> ...



Lmao
I would have taken it personally too.
If Naps had tried to dox me and threatened to come to my house with a "Tactical strike" 
Naps got a 7 day ban for that.

@BigBaldBeardGuy got a permanent for saying "Fuck Naps"

I got a permanent for the same

But whatever, 

The solution was to Buy some Napsgear?

Lmao


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well hi there Mike. So good to have you here. You’ve always been a stable, rational, member. 🙄
> 
> I was irrational??? I got banned for posting “Don’t use this source there are better options” four times in the stupid Naps bot thread. I did way worse than that in other threads.
> 
> ...



The more I read here
The more I enjoy this board


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Look this is the truth you are too polite to say, Millard believes in what he's doing at meso and I do as well. So do you.
> 
> Meso is unique for 2 things source accountability and harm reduction.
> 
> ...


I can assure you that Millard didn’t think about it all that much. He’s easily paying the bills there too. Whereas Mugzy here runs this board at a loss and considers it a hobby. There’s a difference. When MESO rolled out the “Sponsor” banners, it became corrupt. He could have had “Donator” banners and half the board would have had those banners under their names. But guess what, you can’t pocket donations now can you? That’s not a good look. There’s a difference between asking for money and charging a fee.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can assure you that Millard didn’t think about it all that much. He’s easily paying the bills there too. Whereas Mugzy here runs this board at a loss and considers it a hobby. There’s a difference. When MESO rolled out the “Sponsor” banners, it became corrupt. He could have had “Donator” banners and half the board would have had those banners under their names. But guess what, you can’t pocket donations now can you? That’s not a good look. There’s a difference between asking for money and charging a fee.



Agreed
Just like he couldnt pocket the "Anabolic Lab" donations like many of us sent in.

But we are all just asshole egotistical morons.

I mean,  not like we spent our own BTC for Harm reduction... or in some cases spent time posting THOUSANDS of posts asking for HPLC testing and holding scumbag sourced accountable for years....

Stop being such a drama Queen BBBG, you ONVIOUSLY never cared and Millard is right.!


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm glad to see MM is here to bring logic and mental stability to this board as well. 

The other trend I noticed is that most of us who got banned have discussed politics.  After Jan 6 Millard started viewing anyone not Dem as a "conservative " and us gun owners as "domestic terrorists" . That weasel shut in Scally played his part too. Deliberately posting shit like this to polarize the board. 



Pretty much all of us who got banned disagreed with him politically.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 22, 2021)

Gotta love woke-ism


----------



## flenser (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm glad to see MM is here to bring logic and mental stability to this board as well.
> 
> The other trend I noticed is that most of us who got banned have discussed politics.  After Jan 6 Millard started viewing anyone not Dem as a "conservative " and us gun owners as "domestic terrorists" . That weasel shut in Scally played his part too. Deliberately posting shit like this to polarize the board.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I started to say more about Scally, but deleted it. I realize this is the wrong forum for that kind of content. Mugzy is being pretty tolerant of our meso bashing, but I'm sure that would be crossing the line.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

flenser said:


> Exactly. I started to say more about Scally, but deleted it. I realize this is the wrong forum for that kind of content. Mugzy is being pretty tolerant of our meso bashing, but I'm sure that would be crossing the line.



I hope my post isn't taken as that. It's just my observation that political and social division has even had a effect on a underground culture that has been previously unaffected. 

I know personally I don't particularly care what people's "beliefs " are.  When politics gets in the way of medicine I see it as a problem.


----------



## flenser (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I hope my post isn't taken as that. It's just my observation that political and social division has even had a effect on a underground culture that has been previously unaffected.
> 
> I know personally I don't particularly care what people's "beliefs " are.  When politics gets in the way of medicine I see it as a problem.


I don't think your post is, but mine was about to be! Scally has that effect on me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmao
> I would have taken it personally too.
> If Naps had tried to dox me and threatened to come to my house with a "Tactical strike"
> Naps got a 7 day ban for that.
> ...


Yes, it sure was. Who cares if he threatens to dox and attack people. Leave him alone and let people buy from him. This is rational. Standing up to a shit source  who threatens your privacy and safety is irrational.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> Just like he couldnt pocket the "Anabolic Lab" donations like many of us sent in.
> 
> But we are all just asshole egotistical morons.
> ...


Agree. BBBG is a jerk. He never cared about me or anyone else. He made me cry.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 22, 2021)

Eh,

For me, meso has mostly functioned as a dumping ground for the sort of childish shitposting that I love so dearly but don't want to bring here. Guess I'll have to find a new dumpster to piss behind.

In any case, a warm welcome to all of the newcomers!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I hope my post isn't taken as that. It's just my observation that political and social division has even had a effect on a underground culture that has been previously unaffected.
> 
> I know personally I don't particularly care what people's "beliefs " are.  When politics gets in the way of medicine I see it as a problem.


Great post.  I think it is ok to discuss politics although I prefer not to but keep it to a separate subforum. Some boards now, the only thing anyone posts has to do with politics and sadly, most is posted by the mods.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

TODAY said:


> Eh,
> 
> For me, meso has mostly functioned as a dumping ground for the sort of childish shitposting that I love so dearly but don't want to bring here. Guess I'll have to find a new dumpster to piss behind.
> 
> In any case, a warm welcome to all of the newcomers!



Thanks bro. 

Nothing brightens my day like a thread devolving into a autistic dumpster fire pissing match. Lol


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 22, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> I'm glad to see MM is here to bring logic and mental stability to this board as well.
> 
> The other trend I noticed is that most of us who got banned have discussed politics.  After Jan 6 Millard started viewing anyone not Dem as a "conservative " and us gun owners as "domestic terrorists" . That weasel shut in Scally played his part too. Deliberately posting shit like this to polarize the board.
> 
> ...


Def couldn’t be a member over there lol. Ignorant post like that don’t belong in a BB forum


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmao
> I would have taken it personally too.
> If Naps had tried to dox me and threatened to come to my house with a "Tactical strike"
> Naps got a 7 day ban for that.
> ...



i think the fuck Naps part was temp. The coming back with a different handle was what got him the perma. He was outted a couple times by guys that don't think before they post.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i think the fuck Naps part was temp. The coming back with a different handle was what got him the perma. He was outted a couple times by guys that don't think before they post.



I got perma banned just for calling naps a cunt 8 times.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i think the fuck Naps part was temp. The coming back with a different handle was what got him the perma. He was outted a couple times by guys that don't think before they post.


Ahh gotcha

TBH, I'm surprised I got Perma banned
That was my first offense on Meso... it was sarcasm (100%) but I suppose it could have been construed as a threat of violence.

It's just fucked because guys like Sworder got banned for threats of violence 3 times... and said much worse.

Naps got a 10 day ban for much worse.... But I say 1 thing sarcastically and perma banned?

Fair enough lol


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 22, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Ahh gotcha
> 
> TBH, I'm surprised I got Perma banned
> That was my first offense on Meso... it was sarcasm (100%) but I suppose it could have been construed as a threat of violence.
> ...



i'm actually surprised too. i would think a first offense might be 30 days at the most, but this seems heavy handed. i don't know. Doesn't make much sense.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'm actually surprised too. i would think a first offense might be 30 days at the most, but this seems heavy handed. i don't know. Doesn't make much sense.



I have a theory.

He originally banned flame for 2 weeks...
Then 2 weeks later he decided to Permaban me.

Probably had something to do with the fact that Naps came off ban for.... a threat of violence... on that same day and probably PMd Millard about me... 

For some reason I dint think sources like us


----------



## Gigalorob (Oct 22, 2021)

After almost 10 years on Meso I was recently banned by Millard with no explanation. After 5 days of messaging him on my alternate account he finally replied and said my ban was for "trolling".  I questioned the article on virtual manspreading and apparently that is trolling to have a opposing view.  I calmly stated that his reason for banning me was ridiculous but I said I would leave with no issue. Few moments later he then banned my alternate account. I have  screenshots of the entire conversation  we had. 

Almost 10 years of protecting people from scams...holding sources accountable as well as behind the scenes work with a few people to keep the forums safe. It's a shame to see how much that forum has changed. 

Also good to see some familiar names posting.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 22, 2021)

Gigalorob said:


> After almost 10 years on Meso I was recently banned by Millard with no explanation. After 5 days of messaging him on my alternate account he finally replied and said my ban was for "trolling".  I questioned the article on virtual manspreading and apparently that is trolling to have a opposing view.  I calmly stated that his reason for banning me was ridiculous but I said I would leave with no issue. Few moments later he then banned my alternate account. I have  screenshots of the entire conversation  we had.
> 
> Almost 10 years of protecting people from scams...holding sources accountable as well as behind the scenes work with a few people to keep the forums safe. It's a shame to see how much that forum has changed.
> 
> Also good to see some familiar names posting.


I feel your frustration. I devoted far too much of my time there and it’s not right to be shown the door for such trivial violations of the rules. And now the rules are changed, not the same as before. 

Oh well, go look at MESO right now. It’s dead, stupid posts by newbs. Millard fucked up. Bad business decision.  You can see membership dropping over there while membership and contributing threads are increasing rapidly here.


----------



## Frank_zane (Oct 22, 2021)

Buenas noches a todos . Soy miembro de meso, pero no es lo que era cuando hace 1 año me enganché a los hilos de discusión. Estaré presente en mi tiempo libre y aprenderé de los veteranos con gran experiencia. Lo siento, mi inglés no es mi lengua materna. Gracias comunidad


----------



## Frank_zane (Oct 22, 2021)

Goodnight everyone . I am a member of meso, but it is not what it was when 1 year ago I got hooked on the discussion threads. I will be around in my spare time and learning from veterans with great experience. Sorry, my English is not my native language. Thank you community


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2021)

Frank_zane said:


> Goodnight everyone . I am a member of meso, but it is not what it was when 1 year ago I got hooked on the discussion threads. I will be around in my spare time and learning from veterans with great experience. Sorry, my English is not my native language. Thank you community


¡Hola amigo, bienvenidos!


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 22, 2021)

Good to see  some great people here from Meso. I decided to come back here as well because people have asked me.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 23, 2021)

Gigalorob said:


> After almost 10 years on Meso I was recently banned by Millard with no explanation. After 5 days of messaging him on my alternate account he finally replied and said my ban was for "trolling".  I questioned the article on virtual manspreading and apparently that is trolling to have a opposing view.  I calmly stated that his reason for banning me was ridiculous but I said I would leave with no issue. Few moments later he then banned my alternate account. I have  screenshots of the entire conversation  we had.
> 
> Almost 10 years of protecting people from scams...holding sources accountable as well as behind the scenes work with a few people to keep the forums safe. It's a shame to see how much that forum has changed.
> 
> Also good to see some familiar names posting.


not there as long as you but you me and many others got no explanation.
Millard has simply sold out. Fuck that bitch.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

Yeah things have declined since...not a good sign.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 23, 2021)

Holy shit I’ve been gone a couple days and come back to a whole group of refugees


----------



## CJ (Oct 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Holy shit I’ve been gone a couple days and come back to a whole group of refugees


You mean migrant workers.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Holy shit I’ve been gone a couple days and come back to a whole group of refugees



It's pretty cool the UG has been great to us.
Great board here.

Meso turned into a Liberal/Sellout safe haven.
If you criticize anything Extreme left wing... banned.
Or certain sources... banned.

Plus half of the posts were just trolling and arguing newr the end of my time there, degenerated pretty quickly

Meso used to be relatively similar to the UG


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

Side note
If anyone here isnt banned
If someone could do me a favor
Message EazyE and let him know we are all here.
One of the most solid guys I've ever met, I think he'd love it here


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> If anyone here isnt banned
> If someone could do me a favor
> Message EazyE and let him know we are all here.
> One of the most solid guys I've ever met, I think he'd love it here



i'll do that for you right now.
Edit: Done!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i'll do that for you right now.



Thanks brother


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> If anyone here isnt banned
> If someone could do me a favor
> Message EazyE and let him know we are all here.
> One of the most solid guys I've ever met, I think he'd love it here


Oh forgot about EazyE and there's an Eazy here but most likely a different person.


----------



## flenser (Oct 23, 2021)

Anyone know what happened to Mythotec? Not sure I spelled his name right.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> Anyone know what happened to Mythotec? Not sure I spelled his name right.


MythotiK...I remember him


----------



## flenser (Oct 23, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> MythotiK...I remember him


Thinking he probably got tired of the BS and moved on.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> Thinking he probably got tired of the BS and moved on.


Yeah no doubt and I believe he's on other forums as well. Don't blame him at all.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Good to see  some great people here from Meso. I decided to come back here as well because people have asked me.


People asked you to come here? Who?


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> People asked you to come here? Who?


Sup bro good to see you been kicking up a storm here.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 23, 2021)

chatbot strikes again


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Sup bro good to see you been kicking up a storm here.


Yea. It’s been nice here. 

I’m still wondering who asked you to come here? 

I don’t think I’ll get an answer though.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. It’s been nice here.
> 
> I’m still wondering who asked you to come here?
> 
> I don’t think I’ll get an answer though.


Does Dnewell2004 ring a bell? He's on ASF.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Does Dnewell2004 ring a bell? He's on ASF.


No. I don’t know @Dnewell2004 I thought you were talking about people from MESO.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> No. I don’t know @Dnewell2004 I thought you were talking about people from MESO.


Alright.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Oct 23, 2021)

I got banned....but then surprisingly, I was let back on.  But I came here anyway.


----------



## dirtys1x (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> It's pretty cool the UG has been great to us.
> Great board here.
> 
> Meso turned into a Liberal/Sellout safe haven.
> ...


Well I’m glad you guys made your way here. Where people actually want to talk about our common interest: lifting and fitness. 

Fuck the politics man I just wanna be diced.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 23, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Well I’m glad you guys made your way here. Where people actually want to talk about our common interest: lifting and fitness.
> 
> Fuck the politics man I just wanna be diced.


Fuck being diced too. I just want an endless fresh supply of pussy.


----------



## flenser (Oct 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Yea. It’s been nice here.
> 
> I’m still wondering who asked you to come here?
> 
> I don’t think I’ll get an answer though.


I know what you think of him, and I've looked through the links posted over the years and found them less than convincing. And I know mindless can defend himself if he chooses. 

But after all this time, I think it's fair to ask for proof or say STFU about it. Why the hell would he go by the same user name every freaking where if what you accuse him of is true?


----------



## EazyE (Oct 23, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Oh forgot about EazyE and there's an Eazy here but most likely a different person.


I am here now. Thanks


----------



## EazyE (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Side note
> If anyone here isnt banned
> If someone could do me a favor
> Message EazyE and let him know we are all here.
> One of the most solid guys I've ever met, I think he'd love it here


Thanks bro for the kind words. Good to be here!


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Oct 23, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Fuck being diced too. I just want an endless fresh supply of pussy.



 But if you're gay, you're here to flirt with hawt guyz


----------



## shackleford (Oct 23, 2021)

TrenTrenTren said:


> But if you're gay, you're here to flirt with hawt guyz


heyyy girl


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Oct 23, 2021)

shackleford said:


> heyyy girl


Whaz up babi gurl


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 23, 2021)

Welcome aboard ..


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

EazyE said:


> Thanks bro for the kind words. Good to be here!


Good to have you here my friend, been too long


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> I know what you think of him, and I've looked through the links posted over the years and found them less than convincing. And I know mindless can defend himself if he chooses.
> 
> But after all this time, I think it's fair to ask for proof or say STFU about it. Why the hell would he go by the same user name every freaking where if what you accuse him of is true?


Nah. Not that. I just don’t like the way he piles on the popular opinion. He comments way too much and a lot of what he comments makes zero sense. Otherwise I have no issue with him.


----------



## flenser (Oct 23, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah. Not that. I just don’t like the way he piles on the popular opinion. He comments way too much and a lot of what he comments makes zero sense. Otherwise I have no issue with him.


Ok, fair enough. Sorry to call you out like that.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 23, 2021)

flenser said:


> Ok, fair enough. Sorry to call you out like that.


Lol, I’ll apologize in advance. I pointed it out for you and now you’ll notice it and it’ll drive you crazy too.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 24, 2021)

My crystal ball tells me that the UG forum there is headed for an implosion.

Low standards combined with free entry to setup shop is going to invite the wrong guests. Scammers and junkie brewers aren't going to have a hard time separating fools from their money.

It won't require rocket science to exploit a source crazed community that values price and t/a as the main factors when deciding which source to buy from.

The few that still speak common sense are still interested in a higher standard, but they're few and far between anymore.

Thing's are going to get fugly over there. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> My crystal ball tells me that the UG forum there is headed for an implosion.
> 
> Low standards combined with free entry to setup shop is going to invite the wrong guests. Scammers and junkie brewers aren't going to have a hard time separating fools from their money.
> 
> ...


This.

Maybe you be the one anointed to do the vetting?


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> My crystal ball tells me that the UG forum there is headed for an implosion.
> 
> Low standards combined with free entry to setup shop is going to invite the wrong guests. Scammers and junkie brewers aren't going to have a hard time separating fools from their money.
> 
> ...


And it's happening at the beginning of a trade war with the main producer.  Fake gear is going to be everywhere just like it was a decade ago.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> And it's happening at the beginning of a trade war with the main producer.  Fake gear is going to be everywhere just like it was a decade ago.


No doubt that it will bring out the scammers in droves. Not a good thing.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 24, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> This.
> 
> Maybe you be the one anointed to do the vetting?



No, Sir. Done with that. i did my time. The entitled, do nothing parasites that slither in after all the heavy lifting is done are on their own now. If they want a quality source they'll have to do the dirty work themselves.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> No doubt that it will bring out the scammers in droves. Not a good thing.


You are literally repeating exactly what @MisterSuperGod JUST wrote. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No, Sir. Done with that. i did my time. The entitled, do nothing parasites that swoop in after all the heavy lifting is done are on their own now. If they want a quality source they'll have to do the dirty work themselves.


Yeah not gonna lie..
It got pretty tiresome to spend countless hours vetting sources.. for a month later 
"Gear recieved, good TA, Tren is Fyre, feel it already"

I was pretty jaded with vetting nearing the end and mostly just hung out with the PL crew


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 24, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah not gonna lie..
> It got pretty tiresome to spend countless hours vetting sources.. for a month later
> "Gear recieved, good TA, Tren is Fyre, feel it already"
> 
> I was pretty jaded with vetting nearing the end and mostly just hung out with the PL crew



I used to enjoy the political too, but that also ended when @flenser left and Trukker got banned.

So there wasnt any thoughtful or meaningful conversation about politics, that you could actually discuss without it turning into a shouting match

So TBH...Meso was losing its luster for me for a while.. I know I talked about it with @BigBaldBeardGuy before, who actually talked me down from quitting vetting lol.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No, Sir. Done with that. i did my time. The entitled, do nothing parasites that swoop in after all the heavy lifting is done are on their own now. If they want a quality source they'll have to do the dirty work themselves.


I think management over there can make their own bed and sleep in it.


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I used to enjoy the political too, but that also ended when @flenser left and Trukker got banned.


I'm trying to avoid politics here for the most part. Unlike meso which drew me in to those threads, there aren't too many here who enjoy that kind of debate. I made a couple of people angry before I got the message.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 24, 2021)

shackleford said:


> I think management over there can make their own bed and sleep in it.


Good way to put it. I myself is seeing a long slow decline for the other place now. Just a matter of time before it goes over the edge...just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

Plenty of great guys in this thread with a ton of knowledge to share.....albeit mostly about flirting with dudes, but lot's of other stuff too


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> My crystal ball tells me that the UG forum there is headed for an implosion.
> 
> Low standards combined with free entry to setup shop is going to invite the wrong guests. Scammers and junkie brewers aren't going to have a hard time separating fools from their money.
> 
> ...


It's been happening for a while now.. that triple b thread felt like the beginning of the end..  there was a ton of work put in, only to be undermined by a bunch of groupies, who's only concern was that they receive something in the mail.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> It's been happening for a while now.. that triple b thread felt like the beginning of the end..  there was a ton of work put in, only to be undermined by a bunch of groupies, who's only concern was that they receive something in the mail.



I don't follow? I'd much appreciate it if you could explain in more detail. 

Thanks.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I don't follow? I'd much appreciate it if you could explain in more detail.
> 
> Thanks.


Just read Msg's post(#141) that I quoted, and it should all make sense.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I don't follow? I'd much appreciate it if you could explain in more detail.
> 
> Thanks.


There isn’t much to explain. There were guys at MESO that didn’t care that Trips lied about Super Mega Awesome batches that were tested when he was really just cranking out smaller batches of untested products and labeling it all the same batch. Trips made it a mockery. The fanbois didn’t care and said the same things all fanbois say “Trips is an asset and should be respected.” That directly undermined the efforts up to that point. And L👀K Trips hasn’t tested anything recently yet nobody is asking questions.

Sources have it EASY there now. Which means THEY are in control, members don’t matter and it’s every man for themselves… hmmm… similar to a source board instead of a harm reduction board.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> Just read Msg's post(#141) that I quoted, and it should all make sense.




Nm.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There isn’t much to explain. There were guys at MESO that didn’t care that Trips lied about Super Mega Awesome batches that were tested when he was cranking out untested products. The fanbois didn’t care and said the same things all fanbois say “Trips is an asset and should be respected.” That directly undermined the efforts up to that point. And L👀K Trips hasn’t tested anything recently yet nobody is asking questions.
> 
> Sources have it EASY there now. Which means THEY are in control, members don’t matter and it’s every man for themselves… hmmm… similar to a source board instead of a harm reduction board.



Ahhh I follow now brother. Thank you for dumbing it down for me lol


----------



## Ambusher (Oct 24, 2021)

I've only been a member over at MESO for a few months, but it feels...dead and gutted. It's ironic that Millard says he's "begging" people to create threads in the Anabolic Labs forum, where they post labs and discuss sources, in an attempt to vet them, while simultaneously banning a good portion of the people that ran off the shitty ones. Also, all I'll say about Millard is that if he actually thought that posting a SJW "manspreading" article on a fucking bodybuilding and AAS forum was a good idea, then questions about the state of his mental faculties aren't unwarranted.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> There isn’t much to explain. There were guys at MESO that didn’t care that Trips lied about Super Mega Awesome batches that were tested when he was really just cranking out smaller batches of untested products and labeling it all the same batch. Trips made it a mockery. The fanbois didn’t care and said the same things all fanbois say “Trips is an asset and should be respected.” That directly undermined the efforts up to that point. And L👀K Trips hasn’t tested anything recently yet nobody is asking questions.
> 
> Sources have it EASY there now. Which means THEY are in control, members don’t matter and it’s every man for themselves… hmmm… similar to a source board instead of a harm reduction board.


Thanks bro.. Sorry Jet, I'm with company and didn't have the time to break it down.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 24, 2021)

Ambusher said:


> I've only been a member over at MESO for a few months, but it feels...dead and gutted. It's ironic that Millard says he's "begging" people to create threads in the Anabolic Labs forum, where they post labs and discuss sources, in an attempt to vet them, while simultaneously banning a good portion of the people that ran off the shitty ones. Also, all I'll say about Millard is that if he actually thought that posting a SJW "manspreading" article on a fucking bodybuilding and AAS forum was a good idea, then questions about the state of his mental faculties aren't unwarranted.


That article sure backfired no doubt, and whatever exchange in the comments must have been pretty strong. As it happened over the overnight hours and I was asleep I did not see the exchange which was wiped clean later on. Whatever was posted in the comments must have triggered Millard as he did not expect such a huge blowback and banning whoever posted on that article just to silence them.

I had a lot of respect for Millard but this whole thing makes me reassess things. Sad to see such a major change in the man...

That's my take on this.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I don't follow? I'd much appreciate it if you could explain in more detail.
> 
> Thanks.



It started with immediate acceptance.
Domestic sources were in short supply and a guy with 3 pics, no testing and a ludicrous back story was told that he was off to a good start.

After being coached and taught how to source, some of the dumber members thought it would be a good idea to run to his defense when he would come under fire for something stupid he said.

After the whole super mega batch shit that he wiggled out of with semantics, everyone learned that he was labeling multiple small batches brewed from the same raws side by side, as the same batch. i personally don't believe him, but no one can prove otherwise.

The vets cared, the gear rats didn't. They were happy as long as his t/a was fast and his minimum was low.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> My crystal ball tells me that the UG forum there is headed for an implosion.
> 
> Low standards combined with free entry to setup shop is going to invite the wrong guests. Scammers and junkie brewers aren't going to have a hard time separating fools from their money.
> 
> ...


one of your balls is made of crystal?


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> one of your balls is made of crystal?



One made of crystal, the other of brass.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> One made of crystal, the other of brass.


this guy needs no hcg


----------



## Test_subject (Oct 24, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah not gonna lie..
> It got pretty tiresome to spend countless hours vetting sources.. for a month later
> "Gear recieved, good TA, Tren is Fyre, feel it already"
> 
> I was pretty jaded with vetting nearing the end and mostly just hung out with the PL crew


Fucking test rush bro. Gear is golden.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 24, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Fucking test rush bro. Gear is golden.


I injected yesterday and woke up this morning to find pimples on my dick which happened to be rock hard. Best test ever. Str8 Fiyah!!


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well hi there Mike. So good to have you here. You’ve always been a stable, rational, member. 🙄
> 
> I was irrational??? I got banned for posting “Don’t use this source there are better options” four times in the stupid Naps bot thread. I did way worse than that in other threads.
> 
> ...


Maybe rational wasn't the best choice of words I just feel like we had to have pushed him too far and so the pendulum finally swung the other direction and naturally things went too far. I have been banned like you I'm guessing because one day I said Millard would interpret his own rules as he saw fit which is true. I mistook source accountability for uncensored and I guess meso was never a place you could say whatever you wanted. Fwiw you went off on a board sponsor like crazy I have to believe that preempted the rest but who knows source accountability does not carry over to Admin accountability I guess. Mugzy is a cool dude he always was the more level headed of us. Millard flipping out reminds me of when we broke away from elite because spellwin became a greedy tyrant as well. Incredibly ironic that in the end it was Millard who bought the forums we started (there were two Triedia and anasci)


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Lmao
> I would have taken it personally too.
> If Naps had tried to dox me and threatened to come to my house with a "Tactical strike"
> Naps got a 7 day ban for that.
> ...


All I said was as a forum sponsor naps needed to be dealt with a little different. That's all.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Maybe rational wasn't the best choice of words I just feel like we had to have pushed him too far and so the pendulum finally swung the other direction and naturally things went too far. I have been banned like you I'm guessing because one day I said Millard would interpret his own rules as he saw fit which is true. I mistook source accountability for uncensored and I guess meso was never a place you could say whatever you wanted. Fwiw you went off on a board sponsor like crazy I have to believe that preempted the rest but who knows source accountability does not carry over to Admin accountability I guess. Mugzy is a cool dude he always was the more level headed of us. Millard flipping out reminds me of when we broke away from elite because spellwin became a greedy tyrant as well. Incredibly ironic that in the end it was Millard who bought the forums we started (there were two Triedia and anasci)


I never would have known if mugzy hadn't said anything. So you helped start Triedia and anasci too?  You must know Millard a lot better than most. You don't talk much or had a falling out?

Has he pulled a spineless cunt move like this before? My question was whether or not he has always been a sellout douche or just turned into one and if you think he will snap out of it. I think you stated before you don't see him backpedaling and neither do I so I still say fuck that spineless cunt.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

Gigalorob said:


> After almost 10 years on Meso I was recently banned by Millard with no explanation. After 5 days of messaging him on my alternate account he finally replied and said my ban was for "trolling".  I questioned the article on virtual manspreading and apparently that is trolling to have a opposing view.  I calmly stated that his reason for banning me was ridiculous but I said I would leave with no issue. Few moments later he then banned my alternate account. I have  screenshots of the entire conversation  we had.
> 
> Almost 10 years of protecting people from scams...holding sources accountable as well as behind the scenes work with a few people to keep the forums safe. It's a shame to see how much that forum has changed.
> 
> Also good to see some familiar names posting.


Millard could be showing signs of dementia at this point.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I never would have known if mugzy hadn't said anything. So you helped start Triedia and anasci too?  You must know Millard a lot better than most. You don't talk much or had a falling out?


He and I never spoke personally. I was actually pretty hurt to find out the forum I moderated had been sold but I wasn't the administrator just one of the head moderators. Millard just gobbled up the userbase and added it to meso. We are talking early 2000s my memory going back that far isn't the greatest.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> He and I never spoke personally. I was actually pretty hurt to find out the forum I moderated had been sold but I wasn't the administrator just one of the head moderators. Millard just gobbled up the userbase and added it to meso. We are talking early 2000s my memory going back that far isn't the greatest.


yeah, I remember meso in the early 2000s.  I actually got some quality shit from sources back then. I do remember elite being one of the first too but I only used that site for info.
My main first one was anabolix, later anabolex (not to be confused with the current).


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

TrenTrenTren said:


> But if you're gay, you're here to flirt with hawt guyz


Oh now I remember who you are


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> yeah, I remember meso in the early 2000s.  I actually got some quality shit from sources back then. I do remember elite being one of the first too but I only used that site for info.
> My main first one was anabolix, later anabolex (not to be confused with the current).


Back then we moderators had a totally different role in the community. We vetted members looking for sources. Sources were usually random euros who would walk to their pharmacy and fill customer orders and then there came IP the first Chinese and SBC with the first generics and of course redicat with paper Anabolics etc etc.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No, Sir. Done with that. i did my time. The entitled, do nothing parasites that slither in after all the heavy lifting is done are on their own now. If they want a quality source they'll have to do the dirty work themselves.


If it wasn't for you and BBBG I wouldn't even know the good from the bad. I'm incredibly naive and just naturally assume what people tell me is true. I assumed if a source is advertising surely they have been checked out and are gtg. I did have a pretty bad experience with sciroxx before coming to meso but it taught me nothing. 

It's harder than you think to not get scammed in the AAS world is what I'm trying to say. You guys are the light that has been helping the community in a huge way.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Back then we moderators had a totally different role in the community. We vetted members looking for sources. Sources were usually random euros who would walk to their pharmacy and fill customer orders and then there came IP the first Chinese and SBC with the first generics and of course redicat with paper Anabolics etc etc.



Paper anabolics, was that the fella selling litmus paper orals in sheets like 10-12 years back?

Very interesting idea, but how the hell does one dose shit like that correctly?


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Plenty of great guys in this thread with a ton of knowledge to share.....albeit mostly about flirting with dudes, but lot's of other stuff too


Hey I am trying out your GH method of reconstitution with twice the bac in the hopes of reduced cts. I usually use 1.2ml this time I used 2.4 and am pinning 4iu twice a day (which works out to be 2ius twice a day) I know you are super knowledgeable will report back. This is goodlyfe Gh fwiw


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Paper anabolics, was that the fella selling litmus paper orals in sheets like 10-12 years back?
> 
> Very interesting idea, but how the hell does one dose shit like that correctly?


 I'm not a chemist I don't exactly know. It worked though.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Paper anabolics, was that the fella selling litmus paper orals in sheets like 10-12 years back?
> 
> Very interesting idea, but how the hell does one dose shit like that correctly?



As i recall someone was hospitalized after using something they bought from him. i want to say it was Dbol, but that was like 20 years ago.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

Found this, he'll of a story and jeeze the past 20 years just flew bye 

Edit, can I post a link to the story on another site?


----------



## CJ (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Found this, he'll of a story and jeeze the past 20 years just flew bye
> 
> Edit, can I post a link to the story on another site?


Yes, go ahead.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Maybe rational wasn't the best choice of words I just feel like we had to have pushed him too far and so the pendulum finally swung the other direction and naturally things went too far. I have been banned like you I'm guessing because one day I said Millard would interpret his own rules as he saw fit which is true. I mistook source accountability for uncensored and I guess meso was never a place you could say whatever you wanted. Fwiw you went off on a board sponsor like crazy I have to believe that preempted the rest but who knows source accountability does not carry over to Admin accountability I guess. Mugzy is a cool dude he always was the more level headed of us. Millard flipping out reminds me of when we broke away from elite because spellwin became a greedy tyrant as well. Incredibly ironic that in the end it was Millard who bought the forums we started (there were two Triedia and anasci)


I see what you’re saying but I wasn’t going to put the soft non-scratch gloves on for a “board sponsor”. That’s not how a “harm reduction” site is supposed to work. If a different set of rules applies to a shit source like Naps then I would absolutely do the same and welcome the perma-ban because I wouldn’t want to be a member there. If being banned exposes Millard’s hypocrisy than I LOVE the ban.

Everyone sees that it’s NOT a benevolent “harm reduction” site and that it’s a fucking dirty source board no different than the other dirty source boards. Move on from MESO. It’s not what it seemed to be.  

Accepting payments from sources and enforcing the rules to their benefit is different than accepting donations. Plain and simple.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

__





						Paper steroids from Ashley( Redicat) | JuicedMuscle.com
					






					juicedmuscle.com


----------



## UAE80 (Oct 24, 2021)

I used to only read threads there, but so happy to find similar names here as well, which motivated me to register. my luck brought me here when searching about TNE preworkouts.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 24, 2021)

UAE80 said:


> I used to only read threads there, but so happy to find similar names here as well, which motivated me to register. my luck brought me here when searching about TNE preworkouts.



TNE
Halo
Salts

PR fuel


----------



## shackleford (Oct 24, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting read.
is that like acid tabs?


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 24, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Very interesting read.
> is that like acid tabs?



Yes, litmus paper I believe.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Oh now I remember who you are


I'm here and queer boiz!!!


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

MisterSuperGod said:


> As i recall someone was hospitalized after using something they bought from him. i want to say it was Dbol, but that was like 20 years ago.


Msg a forum member could use dating advice see thread below this one. I'm confident you could give this guy some insight that will help him out.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I see what you’re saying but I wasn’t going to put the soft non-scratch gloves on for a “board sponsor”. That’s not how a “harm reduction” site is supposed to work. If a different set of rules applies to a shit source like Naps then I would absolutely do the same and welcome the perma-ban because I wouldn’t want to be a member there. If being banned exposes Millard’s hypocrisy than I LOVE the ban.
> 
> Everyone sees that it’s NOT a benevolent “harm reduction” site and that it’s a fucking dirty source board no different than the other dirty source boards. Move on from MESO. It’s not what it seemed to be.
> 
> Accepting payments from sources and enforcing the rules to their benefit is different than accepting donations. Plain and simple.


You are correct and I should not have questioned you. I was upset but the moment has passed. All in all it is commendable you stood your ground regardless of the consequences. That's a quality that makes you you.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also FWIW it was the IRS who took him down. Sneaky bastards they poisoned his autoreply with a Trojan which gave up his IP at home in Thailand. I do believe his case is the reason sources separate work computers from personal use but I could be wrong.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

Quick glance at juicedmuscle and not one but two banners for naps. You know, naps does the community who supports him a real disservice by being so prominent and yet not willing to deliver 100% of the time. I think that's fucked up, how are newbs supposed to know better? With all the banners I would literally assume naps was the best source out there. That really sucks.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Also FWIW it was the IRS who took him down. Sneaky bastards they poisoned his autoreply with a Trojan which gave up his IP at home in Thailand. I do believe his case is the reason sources separate work computers from personal use but I could be wrong.



This was back before proper firewalls and vpn/torrents existed so I'm sure it's a lot safer today.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 25, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Quick glance at juicedmuscle and not one but two banners for naps. You know, naps does the community who supports him a real disservice by being so prominent and yet not willing to deliver 100% of the time. I think that's fucked up, how are newbs supposed to know better? With all the banners I would literally assume naps was the best source out there. That really sucks.


Naps even sources on Dylan Gemelli's forums too...go figure


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Naps even sources on Dylan Gemelli's forums too...go figure


With all that exposure newbs don't stand a chance. They will never know any better because the voices of truth and reason are being silenced...that's tragic.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> This was back before proper firewalls and vpn/torrents existed so I'm sure it's a lot safer today.


I do not understand IT well enough to say one way or another.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 25, 2021)

@Liska (see if this works)


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 25, 2021)

Not surprised there.

The AAS world has a long track record of having boards "Owned" directly or indirectly via sources.

Wether it be NL (Bodytech)
CJM (SYN)
Juiced muscle (Naps)
Evolutionary (Dylan the twink Gemelli)
Meso (Naps and SJW)
CB (Dracorex and To a lesser extent PG)

Seems like UGBB is in fact an exception as opposed to the actual rule when it comes to our general community


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 25, 2021)

Bunch of losers. 

Got banned on meso.  

I was wondering where yall losers went.   I found out about this place had to come over because I missed everyone. 

Raising my hand here as a meso migrant. 

Hughinn checking in.  The other meso rejects already know me.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 25, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Bunch of losers.
> 
> Got banned on meso.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the jungle, punk. Take a look around.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 25, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Bunch of losers.
> 
> Got banned on meso.
> 
> ...


Millard is still being a condescending prick and everyone over there is apologetic for asking him why he banned people. Millard is a little bitch


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Bunch of losers.
> 
> Got banned on meso.
> 
> ...


Its a badge of honor now bitch.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Bunch of losers.
> 
> Got banned on meso.
> 
> ...


damn bro, I just went back to that thread. I promise you the mass ban of the accounts that werent completely goofy had nothing to do with personal attacks in private. What a lying piece of shit Millard is. If that was the case, why not state it with the ban Millard you fucking scumbag?
Also, so the mods review everyone's PMs even when nothing is reported?  DaFuq is that?

PS- Good job trying to get an honest answer out of him.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 25, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> *What a lying piece of shit Millard is. *If that was the case, why not state it with the ban Millard you fucking scumbag?


He never put a reason with my ban. I just couldn't log in one day. I even emailed him several times using the "contact us" feature and ignored every single email I sent him. He doesn't have any reason other than he got his fucking feelings hurt and he knew he was in the wrong


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 25, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> He never put a reason with my ban. I just couldn't log in one day. I even emailed him several times using the "contact us" feature and ignored every single email I sent him. He doesn't have any reason other than he got his fucking feelings hurt and he knew he was in the wrong


The majority of us that got the mass ban did not receive any explanation or length of time for ban. I did same as you through 'contact us' and got no response.

For me, I had never said one negative thing about him in private or in the forums before this. In fact, I had always sung his praises. That is part of the reason why I am so vocal now. I was duped and believed he was different. He is nothing but a piece of shit.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 25, 2021)

Jesus. It's not @MindlessWork. From now on, hes @SpinelessWork. Sorry Millard, I'm sorry, please accept my apology. I have no balls and no backbone. All I have are the forums. WTF. Way to stick to your convictions.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 25, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Jesus. It's not @MindlessWork. From now on, hes @SpinelessWork. Sorry Millard, I'm sorry, please accept my apology. I have no balls and no backbone. All I have are the forums. WTF. Way to stick to your convictions.


Sorry I let you guys down and no offense meant. Just hard to walk a fine line these days.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 25, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Sorry I let you guys down and no offense meant. Just hard to walk a fine line these days.


Why don’t you just stay at MESO and the other boards? You didn’t come back here until you wanted to participate in the drama that you aren’t even part of. Now you’re giddily posting your jibber jabber all over the place.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 25, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Why don’t you just stay at MESO and the other boards? You didn’t come back here until you wanted to participate in the drama that you aren’t even part of. Now you’re giddily posting your jibber jabber all over the place.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 26, 2021)

@Ultimatepip . Good to see you here!


----------



## Pooh6369 (Oct 26, 2021)

Are we vetting these migrants coming over from Meso???


----------



## cocoh23 (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 26, 2021)

cocoh23 said:


> View attachment 14712


Now look who shows up...Connor! Hope you left your old ways back on Meso lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Now look who shows up...Connor! Hope you left your old ways back on Meso lol.


Look who’s talking


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 26, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Now look who shows up...Connor! Hope you left your old ways back on Meso lol.


This is the pot calling the kettle the darkest black that you can ever imagine.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 26, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nah. Not that. I just don’t like the way he piles on the popular opinion. He comments way too much and a lot of what he comments makes zero sense. Otherwise I have no issue with him.


yeah that's the problem with mindless, his contribution is null, he is like a flag following the wind directions, useless is the correct word I guess.
He is just boring.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 26, 2021)

Uselessworks


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 28, 2021)

I am a bit late but after being relegated to only being able to read threads on Meso figured I would register here.  I have read with bemusement over the past few days how Millard tried to explain the bans.  He postures himself as some unbiased, logical, dispenser of justice, but behind all of his verbiage is a butthurt, little man annoyed at the loss of a revenue stream caused by members that used his own rules against him for the cause of harm reduction.  Who didn't enjoy bashing Naps, though?  He is an unethical prick that saw himself above the rules, and for all practical purposes, he is now.

I really don't know why i was banned.  I never participated in any politics and just seemed to get caught up in the ban-lust of Millard's temper tantrum.  I posted a few things regarding Millard's hypocrisy regarding the whole issue, but none of it was particularly offensive... but I suppose to someone with a thin skin like Millard, it was catastrophically damaging to his fragile ego.  My crowning achievement was the "Millard is Naps - Change my mind" meme, which I thought hilarious, but it was absurd enough that it should not have been taken seriously.  But, we are talking about a man-child here.

Oh, and about that "new" guy x666x, that motherfucker is absolutely insufferable.  It is no wonder he has to troll Internet forums.  Anyone that runs into him in real life has the option of quickly running the fuck away.  I've never read more annoying tripe than that cocksucker posts.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 28, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I am a bit late but after being relegated to only being able to read threads on Meso figured I would register here.  I have read with bemusement over the past few days how Millard tried to explain the bans.  He postures himself as some unbiased, logical, dispenser of justice, but behind all of his verbiage is a butthurt, little man annoyed at the loss of a revenue stream caused by members that used his own rules against him for the cause of harm reduction.  Who didn't enjoy bashing Naps, though?  He is an unethical prick that saw himself above the rules, and for all practical purposes, he is now.
> 
> I really don't know why i was banned.  I never participated in any politics and just seemed to get caught up in the ban-lust of Millard's temper tantrum.  I posted a few things regarding Millard's hypocrisy regarding the whole issue, but none of it was particularly offensive... but I suppose to someone with a thin skin like Millard, it was catastrophically damaging to his fragile ego.  My crowning achievement was the "Millard is Naps - Change my mind" meme, which I thought hilarious, but it was absurd enough that it should not have been taken seriously.  But, we are talking about a man-child here.
> 
> Oh, and about that "new" guy x666x, that motherfucker is absolutely insufferable.  It is no wonder he has to troll Internet forums.  Anyone that runs into him in real life has the option of quickly running the fuck away.  I've never read more annoying tripe than that cocksucker posts.


i like your linguistic prowess.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 28, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I really don't know why i was banned.  I never participated in any politics and just seemed to get caught up in the ban-lust of Millard's temper tantrum.  *I posted a few things regarding Millard's hypocrisy regarding the whole issue, but none of it was particularly offensive*... but I suppose to someone with a thin skin like Millard, it was catastrophically damaging to his fragile ego.  My crowning achievement was the "Millard is Naps - Change my mind" meme, which I thought hilarious, but it was absurd enough that it should not have been taken seriously.  But, we are talking about a man-child here.


Welcome to UG and welcome to the "got banned for calling Millard out" club. I'm fairly certain I was banned for the same thing, but of course he didn't give me a reason for ban


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Sorry I let you guys down and no offense meant. Just hard to walk a fine line these days.


Bro you are not and were never playing for team Millard. You are one of US and just barely. I think you work out I don't think you use AAS and why you hang around is something only you know but regardless MILLARD IS NOT YOUR FRIEND he does not pay you for your time does not value you in any way your thoughts posts time etc he doesn't value US FFS dude. 

Seriously.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Bro you are not and were never playing for team Millard. You are one of US and just barely. I think you work out I don't think you use AAS and why you hang around is something only you know but regardless MILLARD IS NOT YOUR FRIEND he does not pay you for your time does not value you in any way your thoughts posts time etc he doesn't value US FFS dude.
> 
> Seriously.


Fair enough.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I am a bit late but after being relegated to only being able to read threads on Meso figured I would register here.  I have read with bemusement over the past few days how Millard tried to explain the bans.  He postures himself as some unbiased, logical, dispenser of justice, but behind all of his verbiage is a butthurt, little man annoyed at the loss of a revenue stream caused by members that used his own rules against him for the cause of harm reduction.  Who didn't enjoy bashing Naps, though?  He is an unethical prick that saw himself above the rules, and for all practical purposes, he is now.
> 
> I really don't know why i was banned.  I never participated in any politics and just seemed to get caught up in the ban-lust of Millard's temper tantrum.  I posted a few things regarding Millard's hypocrisy regarding the whole issue, but none of it was particularly offensive... but I suppose to someone with a thin skin like Millard, it was catastrophically damaging to his fragile ego.  My crowning achievement was the "Millard is Naps - Change my mind" meme, which I thought hilarious, but it was absurd enough that it should not have been taken seriously.  But, we are talking about a man-child here.
> 
> Oh, and about that "new" guy x666x, that motherfucker is absolutely insufferable.  It is no wonder he has to troll Internet forums.  Anyone that runs into him in real life has the option of quickly running the fuck away.  I've never read more annoying tripe than that cocksucker posts.


They say x666x is sworder.  I have no idea but the guy is a stupid faggot.
Millard is a spineless sellout piece of shit liar.


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> They say x666x is sworder.  I have no idea but the guy is a stupid faggot.
> Millard is a spineless sellout piece of shit liar.


Ha, sworder was the ONLY one in that Jan 6 thread advocating violence. He was very "vocal" about it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> They say x666x is sworder.  I have no idea but the guy is a stupid faggot.
> Millard is a spineless sellout piece of shit liar.



He is most definitely Sworder. He typed half a paragraph praising his posts.


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 28, 2021)

Milly seems to be making some great decisions.  Cut out a very active chunk of the userbase and then imports Sworder 2.0.  Dude is off-putting beyond measure... radioactive. If I'm not mistaken, it used to be on any given day, hitting "new posts" would yield multiple pages of fresh content.  Seems to have died down considerably.  I'm sure old metrics will be used when seeking out fresh "sponsors."


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He is most definitely Sworder. He typed half a paragraph praising his posts.


He praised himself. 

He’s got Sworder’s fucked up political views advocating that the system is broken and corrupt. He just hasn’t straight out advocated lawlessness and anarchy. Yet.


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> He is most definitely Sworder. He typed half a paragraph praising his posts.


A lot of what he says is about what left liberals think of conservatives. I have long suspected he's just that, a far left liberal playing at being a conservative.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Bro you are not and were never playing for team Millard. You are one of US and just barely. I think you work out I don't think you use AAS and why you hang around is something only you know but regardless MILLARD IS NOT YOUR FRIEND he does not pay you for your time does not value you in any way your thoughts posts time etc he doesn't value US FFS dude.
> 
> Seriously.


He can be yours if you like but he’s definitely not one of us.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> He can be yours if you like but he’s definitely not one of us.


Agree but one thing we have to give him... I never seen him angry, he just never react to any offense or when he gets called out etc. He is the best passive person I have seen on a forum. I mean he is like that character in the movie that is a beaten dog that doesn't know how to bite back. 

It's fucking annoying 😂 and he is like that in any discussion, even one not related to him. He has zero personality that's why we fucking can't stand him. He never takes a side and he is always swallowing shit without saying a thing. I mean I can't respect a weaklings like that, I just can't.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 28, 2021)

The algorith is designed to avoid confrontation


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

shackleford said:


> The algorith is designed to avoid confrontation


AHhahaha that would be scary as fuck....


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 28, 2021)

shackleford said:


> The algorith is designed to avoid confrontation


...or confusion.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Agree but one thing we have to give him... I never seen him angry, he just never react to any offense or when he gets called out etc. He is the best passive person I have seen on a forum. I mean he is like that character in the movie that is a beaten dog that doesn't know how to bite back.
> 
> It's fucking annoying 😂 and he is like that in any discussion, even one not related to him. He has zero personality that's why we fucking can't stand him. He never takes a side and he is always swallowing shit without saying a thing. I mean I can't respect a weaklings like that, I just can't.





shackleford said:


> The algorith is designed to avoid confrontation



Or he’s so good at his federal job that he knows we wouldn’t out him as long as he’s every Forum’s whipping boy.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> ...or confusion.


Sometimes you do confuse me though. I never know what you actually think. I'd like to hear you voice your honest opinion on something one day, and hold to it, even defend it with reason.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 28, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Sometimes you do confuse me though. I never know what you actually think. I'd like to hear you voice your honest opinion on something one day, and hold to it, even defend it with reason.


I do my best to do that...and good point.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 28, 2021)

I am not that big on politics anyhow.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I do my best to do that...and good point.


Your best is all you can do i suppose.


MindlessWork said:


> I am not that big on politics anyhow.


Doesnt have to be politics. I try to stay away from politics myself.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> I am not that big on politics anyhow.



You are playing it dumb, give me a break. Politics doesn't have anything to do with what we are saying.


----------



## Valdosta (Oct 28, 2021)

Somehow fooba hasnt been banned despite running off Trip's customers for months straight  IG trip isnt paying millard to shut people up


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 28, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Somehow fooba hasnt been banned despite running off Trip's customers for months straight  IG trip isnt paying millard to shut people up


Naps surely has paid him to shut people up no doubt. Naps posts faked review thread and people got banned for posting things negatively.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 28, 2021)

🤦‍♂️


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Or he’s so good at his federal job that he knows we wouldn’t out him as long as he’s every Forum’s whipping boy.


I was actually considering that last night but only because nothing else really fits. I found it odd how he popped up in one of pandas threads and suddenly he was getting files from a panda rep (him and 2 other meso members) this was regarding a person claiming he was scammed for like 900 bucks...in the streets we are taught to be careful dropping names because when someone's name gets said again and again  you feel like you know em and you don't. Mindless posts so much sources assume he must really be a vet but the guy doesn't even use gear and I can't tell if he even lifts weights...but his name pops up so much he gets credit he never earned


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 28, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Sometimes you do confuse me though. I never know what you actually think. I'd like to hear you voice your honest opinion on something one day, and hold to it, even defend it with reason.


It's like he's always observing everything without ever actually being a participant.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Agree but one thing we have to give him... I never seen him angry, he just never react to any offense or when he gets called out etc. He is the best passive person I have seen on a forum. I mean he is like that character in the movie that is a beaten dog that doesn't know how to bite back.
> 
> It's fucking annoying 😂 and he is like that in any discussion, even one not related to him. He has zero personality that's why we fucking can't stand him. He never takes a side and he is always swallowing shit without saying a thing. I mean I can't respect a weaklings like that, I just can't.


I'm starting the think the non-reaction to beatings/attacks/etc could be a strategy to upset people even more? 
I know there are people that are used to rattling others when they 'attack' them verbally whether its through raising their voice/shouting in person or online attacks and when that other person doesn't seem phased it kind of pisses them off.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I'm starting the think the non-reaction to beatings/attacks/etc could be a strategy to upset people even more?
> I know there are people that are used to rattling others when they 'attack' them verbally whether its through raising their voice/shouting in person or online attacks and when that other person doesn't seem phased it kind of pisses them off.


But it depends most of the time if you dont react to provocation then the provocator get bored fast and change subject. 

As a master provocator I can tell I much prefer a person that do get pissed off instead of a guy like mindless. Mindless doesn't give you any fun, you just disregard him.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> But it depends most of the time if you dont react to provocation then the provocator get bored fast and change subject.
> 
> As a master provocator I can tell I much prefer a person that do get pissed off instead of a guy like mindless. Mindless doesn't give you any fun, you just disregard him.


I got into it once with you on Meso but honestly I think you and I are a lot alike, which is probably why I clashed with you.
I agree it is kind of fun to see someone melt especially when they aren't too bright.
I start shit a lot although I told @mugzy I'm a lot calmer here and I won't necessarily be like I have been before always getting into arguments and being a dick (well I might still be a dick, but less inclined to get into arguments).


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I got into it once with you on Meso but honestly I think you and I are a lot alike, which is probably why I clashed with you.
> I agree it is kind of fun to see someone melt especially when they aren't too bright.
> I start shit a lot although I told @mugzy I'm a lot calmer here and I won't necessarily be like I have been before always getting into arguments and being a dick (well I might still be a dick, but less inclined to get into arguments).


We did? Whatever.

 I don't remember banters or shit, I can be pretty harsh and vocal when I want,  probably most of the time but then I just forget about everything few moments later. It's just words on a screen in the end. It's not that I don't care but I'm not gonna lose my sleep like some guys do on an internet fight I had or keep remembering that guy said those words and that guy did that etc.

I call shit when I see it or when I believe I see it but I never had a beef with a person in particular or it's better said I'm here to share my little knowledge and to learn from other ppl knowledge, I don't have to be friends or hang out with any of you so sure I'll clash with someone here and there but if then later on I'll see some useful stuff written by those persons I won't even remember the arguments had before, it's all in the past. 

Don't know if I can explain myself clearly on the matter.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> But it depends most of the time if you dont react to provocation then the provocator get bored fast and change subject.
> 
> As a master provocator I can tell I much prefer a person that do get pissed off instead of a guy like mindless. Mindless doesn't give you any fun, you just disregard him.


I’m not provoking him, he provokes me though. I get annoyed and I don’t think I need to explain why, since we all seem to share the same annoyance. It’s the lack of training/lack of PED use that gets under my skin and like @Methyl mike pointed out, Mindless is everywhere so most people just assume he’s a veteran. Probably assume he’s a fucking swole monster being around this for over 10 years. 🙄


----------



## Joliver (Oct 28, 2021)

🎶build a wall....make it tall...keep meso migrants outta these hallowed halls🎶


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 28, 2021)

Provocateur!


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 28, 2021)

Okay guys I have no beef with you all and why all the petty attacks???


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 28, 2021)

This thread should probably be moved over to the other spot.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys I have no beef with you all and why all the petty attacks???


Umm…. If I had to guess, and this is just a guess mind you, I’d have to go with:

*A lot of people don’t like you*


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Umm…. If I had to guess, and this is just a guess mind you, I’d have to go with:
> 
> *A lot of people don’t like you*


Hahahahaha


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys I have no beef with you all and why all the petty attacks???


If u could just be in the shadows a bit more and not jump into every post or tell
Me I’m acting like myself today when u don’t even know me or what I’m like would help u


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 28, 2021)

I think he just tries to remain neutral, open to all arguments, and not take sides, like Switzerland... which has worked out very well for them.  For me, it's a matter of right and wrong, and I won't straddle a line to please others.  Like Sworder, I never knew him in his first iteration, but his reincarnation is the antithesis of my existence.  Fuck him.


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 28, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> Somehow fooba hasnt been banned despite running off Trip's customers for months straight  IG trip isnt paying millard to shut people up



Exactly.  Why would trip want him to shut people up?
All of the debate and traffic in trips thread boosted his business big time.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> If u could just be in the shadows a bit more and not jump into every post or tell
> Me I’m acting like myself today when u don’t even know me or what I’m like would help u


He knows how to stay in the shadows. He used the MESO guys coming over as a reason to pop out of the shadows. Isn't that right @MindlessWork 😱


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Woooooooo... That took me a long time to read all 13 pages, but it was entertaining.

I would just like to volunteer, in advanced, that I'm very active in threads, and I fully admit I'm built like a 16 year old boy. I've hopped on the PED train after being off for the last 10 years and am making good progress to becoming the size of an 18 year old jock. I hope to become the size of an actual man over the course of the next 2-3 years.

So please don't beat me up like everyone seems to be doing to @MindlessWork... because despite all my short comings I have a massive wang _(according to other members here, not me 😂)_, and I will slap all you fookers in the face with it and leave you with a nice mushroom stamp if provoked. 😎

Glad to have all you meso-migrants here with us at the underground. Welcome everyone!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Woooooooo... That took me a long time to read all 13 pages, but it was entertaining.
> 
> I would just like to volunteer, in advanced, that I'm very active in threads, and I fully admit I'm built like a 16 year old boy. I've hopped on the PED train after being off for the last 10 years and am making good progress to becoming the size of an 18 year old jock.
> 
> ...



Well it looks like we are enemies
I'm big but have a small penis.

Ain't nothing I can do about that matter.


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

There are plenty of things in life to be pissed about. Some guy trying to fit in is way under my radar. If you guys had known me when I was struggling with Asperger's I'm sure I would have gotten similar treatment. I'm out of this thread..


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well it looks like we are enemies
> I'm big but have a small penis.
> 
> Ain't nothing I can do about that matter.


Well we have a few threads, pure gold... gems if you will, that would argue that you can indeed grow your pp 🤣. 

I recommend everyone give them a read.at least once. I doubt anyone will be disappointed 🤣


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Woooooooo... That took me a long time to read all 13 pages, but it was entertaining.
> 
> I would just like to volunteer, in advanced, that I'm very active in threads, and I fully admit I'm built like a 16 year old boy. I've hopped on the PED train after being off for the last 10 years and am making good progress to becoming the size of an 18 year old jock. I hope to become the size of an actual man over the course of the next 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


Awwww

Don't worry about @MindlessWork  and those guys. 
He's a big boy and can handle himself. 

The constant roasting and shit?   
Well that's just a meso thing.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Well we have a few threads, pure gold... gems if you will, that would argue that you can indeed grow your pp 🤣.
> 
> I recommend everyone give them a read.at least once. I doubt anyone will be disappointed 🤣



I've seen a few threads like that over the years
They deliver
Every time
My favorite one was GH for dick growth, had me laughing for a out an hour.... buddy was legit serious about it.

And we wonder why AAS users have a bad rep?
lmao


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Awwww
> 
> Don't worry about @MindlessWork  and those guys.
> He's a big boy and can handle himself.
> ...


I can confirm that @Hughinn received his share of roasting when he first joined MESO.


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can confirm that @Hughinn received his share of roasting when he first joined MESO.


Yeah. You sorta just get used to it.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I can confirm that @Hughinn received his share of roasting when he first joined MESO.



Weve all been roasted lol
To be fair, it's kinda fun if you dont take it too seriously

It's only the internet and some of that shit is hilarious.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Awwww
> 
> Don't worry about @MindlessWork  and those guys.
> He's a big boy and can handle himself.
> ...


I figured it's just a good ribbing amongst forum brothers. We do it here too. 

@Bro Bundy used to throttle my anus pretty hard 😂


silentlemon1011 said:


> I've seen a few threads like that over the years
> They deliver
> Every time
> My favorite one was GH for dick growth, had me laughing for a out an hour.... buddy was legit serious about it.
> ...


Hah..  yeah we have a few GH threads here like that. One about mk677 and Cialis, and a few other gems.

On tangent, back to my Wang... Because that's what we all really care about. One forum member, I think it was @TomJ, has affectionately named a unit of measurement after me. So when referring to other people's pp size, you can ask them how many "send0's" they are 😂


----------



## Hughinn (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Weve all been roasted lol
> To be fair, it's kinda fun if you dont take it too seriously
> 
> It's only the internet and some of that shit is hilarious.


Exactly. 

We discuss pussy, roids, workout and training. 
And otherwise just talk shit to each other. 

No hard feelings.  And nothing personal.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

@Send0 
It's the first unnatural wonder of the world

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> @Send0
> It's the first unnatural wonder of the world
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Is it? Or is it your tonka trunk badonkadonk of an ass?

I'm just saying that I wouldn't necessarily feel bad if I got a boner if I saw a pic of you from the waist down, and didn't know it was you _*hint to PM me pics*_


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

flenser said:


> There are plenty of things in life to be pissed about. Some guy trying to fit in is way under my radar. If you guys had known me when I was struggling with Asperger's I'm sure I would have gotten similar treatment. I'm out of this thread..


Don't get too emotional tho I'll join you in the high E2 club soon 😘


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Is it? Or is it your tonka trunk badonkadonk of an ass?
> 
> I'm just saying that I wouldn't necessarily feel bad if I got a boner if I saw a pic of you from the waist down, and didn't know it was you _*hint to PM me pics*_


Maybe on your birthday 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 28, 2021)

I'm not gay, but I want to see this penis.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I'm not gay, but I want to see this penis.



I expect it to be like 3 pack tube of tennis balls at this stage


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I'm not gay, but I want to see this penis.


Found it


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Found it



That's not a dick
That's a weapon


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's not a dick
> That's a weapon


From blowjob to homicide with a flick of the hips


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 28, 2021)

Reminds me of meatspin.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Found it


Geezus… I haven’t seen one that big since the 2nd grade!


Wut? 😮


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Found it


For context, this was at the start of the year. I had the build of a flabby 14 year old girl at this point.

Here is a comparison of my build from the middle of February compared to the end of May, where I'm about the size of a 16 year old boy.

The next pic is about 2 weeks into my current bulk; where I'm 3 pounds heavier (167lbs).

Currently I'm 185lbs as of this morning _(no pic included at this stage)_. I've lost most of my definition at this point, but still have some in my arms, and my top two abs 😂. I'll post pics again in December; where hopefully I look like a bloated 18 year old jock.

One day I'll be a real man, like the rest of you guys. I promise!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> For context, this was at the start of the year. I had the build of a flabby 14 year old girl at this point.
> 
> Here is a comparison of my build from the middle of February compared to the end of May, where I'm about the size of a 16 year old boy.
> 
> ...



We have all fallen off at one point or another
Been there lol
I looked like absolute trash after I stopped training for 7ish years


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> We have all fallen off at one point or another
> Been there lol
> I looked like absolute trash after I stopped training for 7ish years


Yup, I think most of us share the same story. All that matters is that we're all striving to pull ourselves back out of the mud, and make ourselves better.

I'm pretty proud of my progress personally. Especially since I recently found out that I've had a torn rotator cuff since about the middle of March.

I'll never bash anyone who is making an effort to improve themselves, regardless of how slow their progress might be.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Also, I've decided to no longer show lower body shots until I can find some damn shorts that hide my dong, while still allowing me to show full legs 🤣


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> For context, this was at the start of the year. I had the build of a flabby 14 year old girl at this point.
> 
> Here is a comparison of my build from the middle of February compared to the end of May, where I'm about the size of a 16 year old boy.
> 
> ...


Nice job, are you short? Your arms looks bigger then mine and I'm 30lbs heavier lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

So far I like u Meso fukkers and I usually don’t like anyone . U guys got balls not afraid to speak up and stand up for yourself . I like that


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Nice job, are you short? Your arms looks bigger then mine and I'm 30lbs heavier lol


Yeah, I'm only 5'8". I think the average in the United States is 5'9... though most here consider anything under 5'10" short.

Anyway you slice it, I'm short 😂


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> So far I like u Meso fukkers and I usually don’t like anyone . U guys got balls not afraid to speak up and stand up for yourself . I like that


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, I'm only 5'8". I think the average in the United States is 5'9... though most here consider anything under 5'10" short.
> 
> Anyway you slice it, I'm short 😂


But u carry a 9 inches thick cock and that all that matters in the real world


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, I'm only 5'8". I think the average in the United States is 5'9... though most here consider anything under 5'10" short.
> 
> Anyway you slice it, I'm short 😂


All u need is a dbol deca test cycle followed by trt type cruise then hit tren test drol and Uwill be huge


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> So far I like u Meso fukkers and I usually don’t like anyone . U guys got balls not afraid to speak up and stand up for yourself . I like that


We have been forged in a harsh environment 😎 I mean here ppl are so much nicer, in many ways it's less hardcore... Good or bad it's hard to say but definetly more relaxed. 

MESO is mostly all swinging dicks full of hormones fighting for the thrill of it  it's still my homeboard and I think it will always be in my hearth. First place where I felt home and where I learned most of the things I know. Talked to so many ppl there and I miss those old times even so it wasn't better in many ways, probably worse source wise and gear quality wise. 

I never really followed the drama, always avoided the political talk (for the most part) and always focused on knowledge information and sources. Dunno what really happened and I don't really care. Only time will tell.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> All u need is a dbol deca test cycle followed by trt type cruise then hit tren test drol and I will be huge


Dbol, nand, and test is my current cycle..it's slapped about 20lbs on me in 5 weeks. 

Keeping my fingers crossed, and hope I'll be able to slap on another 15-20 before I go in for rotator cuff surgery in December.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Yeah, I'm only 5'8". I think the average in the United States is 5'9... though most here consider anything under 5'10" short.
> 
> Anyway you slice it, I'm short 😂


Yeah ok I'm close to 6'1" it makes sense then


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Dbol, nand, and test is my current cycle..it's slapped about 20lbs on me in 5 weeks.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed, and hope I'll be able to slap on another 15-20 before I go in for rotator cuff surgery in December.


Its all about staying on a small dose of test in between cycles . It’s almost impossible to really make big changes with pcts.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Yeah ok I'm close to 6'1" it makes sense then


My arms are probably the only place where I seem to have decent growth genetics. I barely have to do much to get them to pop.

On the other hand, all my other body parts feel like it's a damn struggle to get them to grow. But I don't mind grinding it out, I like the process.


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> But u carry a 9 inches thick cock and that all that matters in the real world


I wouldn't like that kind of dick telling you the truth. I wonder how many girls can deeptroath it or how many would do anal with it. Probably he can't even go balls deep on a pussy, without ripping her cervix. Sure for porn that dong would be great and for some cock monster craving bitches, if you come to Italy give me a shout I'll bring you to some swinger party were there are some monstercock lover 🤣


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

Thats not true, it's just slower 


Bro Bundy said:


> Its all about staying on a small dose of test in between cycles . It’s almost impossible to really make big changes with pcts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> I wouldn't like that kind of dick telling you the truth. I wonder how many girls can deeptroath it or how many would do anal with it. Probably he can't even go balls deep on a pussy, without ripping her cervix. Sure for porn that dong would be great and for some cock monster craving bitches, if you come to Italy give me a shout I'll bring you to some swinger party were there are some monstercock lover 🤣


i will pass on the monster cock thanks . If U have a wife or girlfriend that would like to ride the bundy express just pm me


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> I wouldn't like that kind of dick telling you the truth. I wonder how many girls can deeptroath it or how many would do anal with it. Probably he can't even go balls deep on a pussy, without ripping her cervix. Sure for porn that dong would be great and for some cock monster craving bitches, if you come to Italy give me a shout I'll bring you to some swinger party were there are some monstercock lover 🤣


So much truth in this post. I keep telling everyone that most chicks don't like a big dong. I'm probably right at the edge of what they will tolerate, and even I start getting complaints if I make it last too long.

It sounds messed up, but I envy guys that are in the 6-7" range 😂


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> Thats not true, it's just slower


What’s not true that u lose gains when u pct ? How can u not lose gains . It’s not natural


----------



## Samp3i (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s not true that u lose gains when u pct ? How can u not lose gains . It’s not natural


You lose gain but you don't lose them all and everyone is different. Anyway if one is into this lifestyle and don't care about children and it's willing to check his own health or have a physician doing it... TRT is a no brainer.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> What’s not true that u lose gains when u pct ? How can u not lose gains . It’s not natural


Technically you're both right.

You said you can't make big changes between cycles without staying on a small dose of Test. Which I agree with.

He said you can make gains, but they will be slower and hence not as big. Which I also agree with because you will definitely lose some of the gains, it's unavoidable.

I'm on TRT, so I'm hoping to reap the big gains myself.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> You lose gain but you don't lose them all and everyone is different. Anyway if one is into this lifestyle and don't care about children and it's willing to check his own health or have a physician doing it... TRT is a no brainer.


I can't have kids anyway... and I'm an older dude. So window for kids is long gone. 😎


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> You lose gain but you don't lose them all and everyone is different. Anyway if one is into this lifestyle and don't care about children and it's willing to check his own health or have a physician doing it... TRT is a no brainer.


Trt is a small dose of test which is what I recommend. On pct eventually u will lose all your hard gained muscle that u made on cycle . Just a fact I have a lot of cycle under my belt with pct and trt it’s to different things completely


----------



## Cochino (Oct 28, 2021)

So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


Aye! There he is. Good to see you again. Welcome to UGBB!


----------



## shackleford (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


Cochino made it!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


Cochino!!!
What the fuck is good brother.
I was wondering when someone could finally get a hold of you.
Welcome amigo
Hope you've been well


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

TomJ said:


> From blowjob to homicide with a flick of the hips


I was going to say JFK


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> But u carry a 9 inches thick cock and that all that matters in the real world


lmao truth
Packing heat changes it.


Send0 said:


> My arms are probably the only place where I seem to have decent growth genetics. I barely have to do much to get them to pop.
> 
> On the other hand, all my other body parts feel like it's a damn struggle to get them to grow. But I don't mind grinding it out, I like the process.



That's a pretty good situation
Calfs for me, havnt worked calves AT ALL my whole life (Like literally.. fucking never) and their still large vasculat and striated.

That being said doesnt matter how heavy I DL or how much I work back... it's still garbage


Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out



We missed our massive geriatric gun touring farmer


----------



## Gigalorob (Oct 29, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Trt is a small dose of test which is what I recommend. On pct eventually u will lose all your hard gained muscle that u made on cycle . Just a fact I have a lot of cycle under my belt with pct and trt it’s to different things completely


This has been my experience also. Although for me personally besides holding on to more of my gains it also helps with my mental state. Pct has always been rough on me from a mental standpoint which I assume has to do with losing some strength and gains.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Gigalorob said:


> This has been my experience also. Although for me personally besides holding on to more of my gains it also helps with my mental state. Pct has always been rough on me from a mental standpoint which I assume has to do with losing some strength and gains.



That and low T/Estro
Has a very negative effect in my mood.
Not to mention E2's neuro protective qualities
.. and we are bottomed out due to fuck all T and aromatise activity


----------



## Cochino (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Cochino!!!
> What the fuck is good brother.
> I was wondering when someone could finally get a hold of you.
> Welcome amigo
> Hope you've been well





silentlemon1011 said:


> Cochino!!!
> What the fuck is good brother.
> I was wondering when someone could finally get a hold of you.
> Welcome amigo
> Hope you've been well





silentlemon1011 said:


> Cochino!!!
> What the fuck is good brother.
> I was wondering when someone could finally get a hold of you.
> Welcome amigo
> Hope you've been well


Thanks everyone.  Good to see all the MESO bro's here. For now I'm just navigating my way around the forum.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


Hey hey, there he is!  

Good to see you brother.


----------



## Freakmidd (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


We've been wondering when you might make it over here..


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.



Damn good to see you here! Glad you found it.


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 29, 2021)

Anyone going to invite Naps?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Anyone going to invite Naps?



Please do
I need to roast him without Millards protection


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Provocateur!


Beat me to it


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Okay guys I have no beef with you all and why all the petty attacks???


To be fair, answer this question- why are you here? Here meaning this section of the AAS online community.


TomJ said:


> Found it


I see you have the dreaded "toilet drag" a handicap few can appreciate. My buddy Jeremy may he rest in peace came up with that. Toilet drag should be self explanatory lol. I was going to make a shirt out of the concept.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Oct 29, 2021)

I’m still confused by all of this


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Please do
> I need to roast him without Millards protection


Naps and all sources should be welcome here as far as admin goes. As for how the source gets treated IE respect and $$$ or "other" That's up to the source and their actions.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Beat me to it



Just having fun. There are some great dudes here lol


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

Samp3i said:


> I wouldn't like that kind of dick telling you the truth. I wonder how many girls can deeptroath it or how many would do anal with it. Probably he can't even go balls deep on a pussy, without ripping her cervix. Sure for porn that dong would be great and for some cock monster craving bitches, if you come to Italy give me a shout I'll bring you to some swinger party were there are some monstercock lover 🤣


Seriously, my small dick can make any chick look like an oral porn star.


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 29, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Yeah. You sorta just get used to it.


Yep I still get roasted no matter what, lol.  I'm like the punching bag when someone has a bad day...


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> To be fair, answer this question- why are you here? Here meaning this section of the AAS online community.
> 
> I see you have the dreaded "toilet drag" a handicap few can appreciate. My buddy Jeremy may he rest in peace came up with that. Toilet drag should be self explanatory lol. I was going to make a shirt out of the concept.


I'm here for the camaraderie as I do train as well as running some AAS cycles.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

I stopped by Meso today.  It felt like being in a movie theater during the heart of COVID.  I could hear myself breath.


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 29, 2021)

Mindless is like Butters on Southpark.  Just wait until he goes Professor Chaos on everyone.


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2021)

Cochino said:


> So this is where all the cool kids hang out.


Aye! It’s about time cabron.


----------



## Cochino (Oct 29, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> Aye! It’s about time cabron.


That's  Senor Cabron esse. Have some respect.


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I stopped by Meso today.  It felt like being in a movie theater during the heart of COVID.  I could hear myself breath.



I did, too.  I just checked after a full day, and while it enough updates to spill into the second page, it was all low quality with a few threads that might be interesting if there were only ten sites available on the Internet.

Someone *did* bump the Naps thread, though, so that was good.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I did, too.  I just checked after a full day, and while it enough updates to spill into the second page, it was all low quality with a few threads that might be interesting if there were only ten sites available on the Internet.
> 
> Someone *did* bump the Naps thread, though, so that was good.


It's literally updates on Hilma which I don't care about and people paranoid about whether or not their final orders with express was a good idea.  Now that the skank is here, the only Meso thread I care about is the status of people's nutraburn orders.  And there appear to be sources here for that as well.


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I did, too.  I just checked after a full day, and while it enough updates to spill into the second page, it was all low quality with a few threads that might be interesting if there were only ten sites available on the Internet.
> 
> Someone *did* bump the Naps thread, though, so that was good.


That “BBBG left Meso” thread is a shit show. It went from BBBG is an asshole..To Millard chiming in and stating his opinion on the whole banning shit to two bitches talking about politics and that stupid pee smelling dementia fuck we call a president.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

Everyone see this video going around the internet?

@send0 using the bathroom


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 29, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> That “BBBG left Meso” thread is a shit show. It went from BBBG is an asshole..To Millard chiming in and stating his opinion on the whole banning shit to two bitches talking about politics and that stupid pee smelling dementia fuck we call a president.



LOL.  Did you see how fast people ran away from that thread once Sworder/x666x started shitting in it?  And Millard's responses were his typical "I'm so unbiased and great" bullshit.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Everyone see this video going around the internet?
> 
> @send0 using the bathroom


My girlfriend does refer to it as an elephant trunk. So not far from the truth 😉


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> LOL.  Did you see how fast people ran away from that thread once Sworder/x666x started shitting in it?  And Millard's responses were his typical "I'm so unbiased and great" bullshit.


Those two dumbasses are there educating each other on politics on a fucking steroid forum and Millard is there sweating and playing big brother waiting for someone to slip so he can ban them..I wouldn’t be surprised if one day he says “Those negative comments were bad for my mental health” as if anyone on the internet gives a shit


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 29, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> Those two dumbasses are there educating each other on politics on a fucking steroid forum and Millard is there sweating and playing big brother waiting for someone to slip so he can ban them..I wouldn’t be surprised if one day he says “Those negative comments were bad for my mental health” as if anyone on the internet gives a shit


Also the "How do you view the 1%?" thread has also devolved into Sworder aka x666x pontificating his usual BS.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Also the "How do you view the 1%?" thread has also devolved into Sworder aka x666x pontificating his usual BS.


I saw that title and opted not to go in.  Soon there will be a knitting and crocheting thread in there.


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 29, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Also the "How do you view the 1%?" thread has also devolved into Sworder aka x666x pontificating his usual BS.


I didn’t bother to look.. opinions on politics is too much of a headache especially if it’s coming from those two morons


----------



## shackleford (Oct 29, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> Those two dumbasses are there educating each other on politics on a fucking steroid forum and Millard is there sweating and playing big brother waiting for someone to slip so he can ban them..I wouldn’t be surprised if one day he says “Those negative comments were bad for my mental health” as if anyone on the internet gives a shit


its almost seems like one guy talking with himself. just weird off the wall stuff.


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 29, 2021)

Pigeonhed seems to start a lot of political threads.  This thread made me raise an eyebrow, but notice the likes on it:



			https://thinksteroids.com/community/threads/goodbye-to-a-great-american-colin-powell-1937-2021.134407190/
		


Of course, then Sworder made his deposit, and between that and the obvious overwhelmingly popular agreement with the post, it died a quick death.  I'm sure Pigeon was crushed he did not receive a Pulitzer.  Maybe Millard will award him an honorary Meso one.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 29, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Pigeonhed seems to start a lot of political threads.  This thread made me raise an eyebrow, but notice the likes on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, @pigeonhed is on this board now too and so is @B Ware
don't know pigeon well, seems ok. I'm bout to make @B Ware my Bbitch tho. 

PS- That cocksucker spineless liar Millard is probably here too under some soft cunt faggot handle I'm sure.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 29, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> Those two dumbasses are there educating each other on politics on a fucking steroid forum and Millard is there sweating and playing big brother waiting for someone to slip so he can ban them..I wouldn’t be surprised if one day he says “Those negative comments were bad for my mental health” as if anyone on the internet gives a shit


Tbh Meso was better when Millard kept the lights on and was not seen or heard


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Oct 29, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It sounds messed up, but I envy guys that are in the 6-7" range 😂





Me too man....me too...


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 29, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I stopped by Meso today.  It felt like being in a movie theater during the heart of COVID.  I could hear myself breath.


Yup so quiet there these days


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 29, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> Tbh Meso was better when Millard kept the lights on and was not seen or heard


Yes, I remembered Millard used to post in Oregongearhead's food thread or taking part in some discussions about training. Even now and then he'd post some funny articles. Times have changed.

Have also noticed Dr Scally hasn't posted up much lately either.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

UGBB welcomes all meso refugees. Only thing is here the dominatrices are the ones with the whips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

My meso name was @brandaddy. I decided to change it when I signed up here because I'm not 18 anymore. Haha


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> My meso name was @brandaddy. I decided to change it when I signed up here because I'm not 18 anymore. Haha


I should've put 2 and 2 together when you started you PL log on here


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> My meso name was @brandaddy. I decided to change it when I signed up here because I'm not 18 anymore. Haha



Jesus
You're Brandaddy
How the fuuuuck have you been brother?
The PL crew is almost complete!

Whatcha talking about meets in BTCowboys thread like your amatuer hour.
You had the highest WILKS on Meso if I remember correctly you absolute monster 

Welcome to the UG, great to see you here


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Jesus
> You're Brandaddy
> How the fuuuuck have you been brother?
> The PL crew is almost complete!
> ...



Haha. I was wondering if anyone would catch on to my dumbass humor after a bit. Left a few stupid comments around but no one picked it up


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Haha. I was wondering if anyone would catch on to my dumbass humor after a bit. Left a few stupid comments around but no one picked it up



The twinkie bandit has arrived.
Would have been a great Name lmao


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> The twinkie bandit has arrived.
> Would have been a great Name lmao



It was the beef jerky bandit. Lol. BTW,  I didn't steal Twinkies, they were cosmic brownies.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> It was the beef jerky bandit. Lol. BTW,  I didn't steal Twinkies, they were cosmic brownies.



Still the greatest thing I've heard to this day lol


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Still the greatest thing I've heard to this day lol



I feel like Billy Mayes when I tell people the porch pooping bandit story and they're like, "omg, this dude's crazy.". Then here's me, "But wait, there's more! You ever hear of the beef jerky bandit?"


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I feel like Billy Mayes when I tell people the porch pooping bandit story and they're like, "omg, this dude's crazy.". Then here's me, "But wait, there's more! You ever hear of the beef jerky bandit?"



I'm actually quietly laughing in my truck right now, my crew is staring at me.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Jesus
> You're Brandaddy
> How the fuuuuck have you been brother?
> The PL crew is almost complete!
> ...



What’s WILKS? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Still the greatest thing I've heard to this day lol



I told me ex with my past we could be like the modern day Bonnie and Clyde. 

If they did one of those scary movie spoofs. Lol


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm actually quietly laughing in my truck right now, my crew is staring at me.


Lol bet your crew think you gone mad!


----------



## MindlessWork (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> My meso name was @brandaddy. I decided to change it when I signed up here because I'm not 18 anymore. Haha


Welcome!


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> What’s WILKS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



A measurment/calculation for powerlifting
To determine your overall strength and placement regardless of weight class

So a 190ish guy could lift significantly less than a 240lb guy.

But based off the calculation, the 190 guy could.potentially be significantly Lb for Lb stronger

Kinda like a lb for lb rating in Boxing.. but for Powerliftinf


Powerlifter_500 said:


> I told me ex with my past we could be like the modern day Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> If they did one of those scary movie spoofs. Lol



I'd fucking watch it


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 29, 2021)

Add another to the Meso migration. After reading through this thread I've got a much more clear understanding of the "big ban" What a pile of horseshit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 29, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> Add another to the Meso migration. After reading through this thread I've got a much more clear understanding of the "big ban" What a pile of horseshit.



Good to see ha here bro.
Yeah, say goodbye to Meso, looks like the place is going to shit


----------



## shackleford (Oct 29, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> Add another to the Meso migration. After reading through this thread I've got a much more clear understanding of the "big ban" What a pile of horseshit.


Hi welcome. Are you a little skeptical of the Munk?


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 29, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Good to see ha here bro.
> Yeah, say goodbye to Meso, looks like the place is going to shit


Thanks man. 
Totally, its been going to shit for quite a while. About to become the new SST. Noobs and shills.


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 29, 2021)

shackleford said:


> Hi welcome. Are you a little skeptical of the Munk?
> 
> View attachment 14860


Always brother


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 29, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> Thanks man.
> Totally, its been going to shit for quite a while. About to become the new SST. Noobs and shills.



That's why I came here. Back at meso it seemed for awhile all the good members were slowly either leaving or being banned and the last month or so it's been just a bunch of noobs and shills. Basically the same dumb threads being recycled one after another and they weren't even that interesting the first time around. Lol. Swear I've seen over 100 threads now with the title, "Help, my dick isn't working.", "I'm looking at my wife and I can't get hard."

Yeah, because she's a fucking wildebeest and you're in the closet. Haha. 😂


----------



## Sven Northman (Oct 29, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> That's why I came here. Back at meso it seemed for awhile all the good members were slowly either leaving or being banned and the last month or so it's been just a bunch of noobs and shills. Basically the same dumb threads being recycled one after another and they weren't even that interesting the first time around. Lol. Swear I've seen over 100 threads now with the title, "Help, my dick isn't working.", "I'm looking at my wife and I can't get hard."
> 
> Yeah, because she's a fucking wildebeest and you're in the closet. Haha. 😂


True. And add in a pinch of trolls that create posts so ridiculously far from reality, you'd swear their mother got pregnant by her brother.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

Had to go where my bro’s are… Logged in to Meso the other day and all my dudes were banned. WTF


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Oct 30, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Had to go where my bro’s are… Logged in to Meso the other day and all my dudes were banned. WTF


Welcome to the UGBB. It’s better here anyway! Good members and an influx of additional good members.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> Had to go where my bro’s are… Logged in to Meso the other day and all my dudes were banned. WTF


Nova!!!!!
What the fuck is up brother.
Welcome to the UG
Most of the PL crew is here now
Hopefully Worf signs up soon as well.

Good to see you my friend


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Nova!!!!!
> What the fuck is up brother.
> Welcome to the UG
> Most of the PL crew is here now
> ...


What’s good bro?? One of the things that tipped me off, I was like “where TF has lemons been??”


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> What’s good bro?? One of the things that tipped me off, I was like “where TF has lemons been??”



Been doing well
Cutting..... unfortunatly.

Yeah, I pissed Millard off..lmao

You're going to like it here brother, there are already a good amount of Powerlifters who are serious about the sport and supportive of other PLrs.

We need your log to move over here bro

I fucking miss your log, hows the progress on the cut then regaining your ridiculous DL coming?


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 30, 2021)

Funny how now that all the “big bad and scary” vets are gone stupid shit like this gets posted up by noobs 😂


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

Here's my recent trip to Meso

Meso


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Here's my recent trip to Meso
> 
> Meso


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Haha. I was wondering if anyone would catch on to my dumbass humor after a bit. Left a few stupid comments around but no one picked it up


Nope had me fooled lol


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Sven Northman said:


> Thanks man.
> Totally, its been going to shit for quite a while. About to become the new SST. Noobs and shills.


Big time


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Been doing well
> Cutting..... unfortunatly.
> 
> Yeah, I pissed Millard off..lmao
> ...


I’m disappointed that he sold out. What the fuck, man…The entire premise of Meso was the uncensored board. Oh well. 

I’ll definitely be bringing the log here, too. Hopefully we can get more than a handful of responses like we had in the PL board on Meso. 

I need to start cutting again in about 3 weeks. Up to 246 at the moment, but not much more in the way of BF. Same cycle, still going strong. 

-Hit 535x5 last week, and hit 585 for a single 2 weeks ago. I’m thinking 650+ when I actually hit a strength block…Still only been doing hypertrophy.


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 30, 2021)

Nova here too awesome just need worf in here


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 30, 2021)

Novaflex said:


> I’m disappointed that he sold out. What the fuck, man…The entire premise of Meso was the uncensored board. Oh well.
> 
> I’ll definitely be bringing the log here, too. Hopefully we can get more than a handful of responses like we had in the PL board on Meso.
> 
> ...



I know, was very disappointing
But like I said
the UGBB is a solid place with solid guys, so IMHO, I'm over it lol.

Numbers are looking solid
I mean, what more can we ask for other than looking better and putting up fucking numbers on the big 3 lol?


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> View attachment 14865
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that he’s doing Nova is scary enough. He mentioned pip, which is usually a result of possible unhygienic production processes and a brand like Nova or ProChoice are often copied at home batch/home botched production. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Here's my recent trip to Meso
> 
> Meso



Very funny. You guys must’ve really loved the place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> The fact that he’s doing Nova is scary enough. He mentioned pip, which is usually a result of possible unhygienic production processes and a brand like Nova or ProChoice are often copied at home batch/home botched production.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The fact that he said “Whats the duration of action mean?” has me perplexed


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Very funny. You guys must’ve really loved the place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I signed up for both Meso and UGBB within a day of each other.  I had put on weight and couldn't lose it for a while.  I became obsessed with dnp and wanted to be part of the forums.

I really enjoyed both forums, different, but both very enjoyable. Recently Meso had big bans and one of my favorite sources even got out of the game.

I really think that the preferred members from Meso joining UGBB will create a great deal of synergy.  It's funny that it happened this way, but I think it's a great thing that it happened.


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 30, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Numbers are looking solid
> I mean, what more can we ask for other than looking better and putting up fucking numbers on the big 3 lol?


appreciate it brother. Not much better in life—except a nice truck and a good woman lol


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> The fact that he’s doing Nova is scary enough. He mentioned pip, which is usually a result of possible unhygienic production processes and a brand like Nova or ProChoice are often copied at home batch/home botched production.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



"Usually a result of possible unhygienic production"?

Might as well say "60% of the time it works every time" lol 

PIP is caused mainy by the raws themselves and the process used to make them, for example a lot of test-e as of late is comprised of mostly delta-6 testosterone and that's what causes the pain after injection, or so we currently believe. 

Short ester compounds like test-prop, tren-ace, bold-ace and sometimes npp can have shitty pip where as test-ace is usually smooth as silk so it all depends on the raws and manufacturing process involved and also depends on the user as well to some extent.

If the main cause of pip was unhygienic production there'd be a ton of guys getting infections and I don't see reports of this anywhere.

This is just my 2 cents though.


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> "Usually a result of possible unhygienic production"?
> 
> Might as well say "60% of the time it works every time" lol
> 
> ...



I also read that improper mixing of the benzoate compound will render pip. I use Omega LTD which is legit (not home batches) and I pin my thighs every 4 day and never have pip. I’ve gotten pip, test flu, and the punies from Nova Labs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I also read that improper mixing of the benzoate compound will render pip. I use Omega LTD which is legit (not home batches) and I pin my thighs every 4 day and never have pip. I’ve gotten pip, test flu, and the punies from Nova Labs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Morning brother 

The thought that improper mixing of benzyl benzoate being what causes pip is 100% false. You can mix the majority of hormones with ingredients any way you want and the end results will be the same aside from suspensions as they require a step by step process.

Pip can be a combination of things, but is usually from the raws, too much BB or the addition of EO and quite possibly from the use of a shitty carrier oil. Shit quality mct oil has a yellowish/brownish tint and causes bad pip where as high quality mct oil is crystal clear and usually causes zero pip.

This is just what I've noticed over the years.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 30, 2021)

Btw I have no idea who Nova Labs is and my comments are not directed at them.

Thank you


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Btw I have no idea who Nova Labs is and my comments are not directed at them.
> 
> Thank you



They are more widely known which is why they may be copied. Omega is not copied and their packaging & sealing is unique that can easily be detected if it was copied illegally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Manu1234 (Oct 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Here's my recent trip to Meso


cough cough
"I want to look strong and cut and only want to inject weekly at most. Does adding mastoron e make sense? Or are there better options? Like DHB or Tren?"

you are exactly one of the persons the old Meso vets (who know seem to be here) would gladly love to have fun with judging from most of your posts ;-)


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> They are more widely known which is why they may be copied. Omega is not copied and their packaging & sealing is unique that can easily be detected if it was copied illegally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



I don't care to get caught up in politics or drama, but I have no problem speaking about brewing processes etc.

Thank you


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I don't care to get caught up in politics or drama, but I have no problem speaking about brewing processes etc.
> 
> Thank you



Wasn’t talking politics or being dramatic brother, was only advertising….(). Just kidding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Wasn’t talking politics or being dramatic brother, was only advertising….(). Just kidding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Oh sorry brother, wasn't trying to imply that you were.....was just saying my general stance is all.

Thanks


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

Manu1234 said:


> cough cough
> "I want to look strong and cut and only want to inject weekly at most. Does adding mastoron e make sense? Or are there better options? Like DHB or Tren?"
> 
> you are exactly one of the persons the old Meso vets (who know seem to be here) would gladly love to have fun with judging from most of your posts ;-)



Yeah, I'm relatively new to the game and don't have much experience with these items.  But since you didn't understand my post, I was simply implying that it feels more abandoned at Meso than ever before.  And most of the complaints in this thread have been geared towards people getting kicked out and wasting time with politics.

But I appreciate your feedback, Millard


----------



## RISE (Oct 30, 2021)

This place was pretty much created from past Ology members who got tired of the same shit I'm hearing from Meso.  So welcome.

Also, how the fuck is naps still around????


----------



## Manu1234 (Oct 30, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Yeah, I'm relatively new to the game and don't have much experience with these items.  But since you didn't understand my post, I was simply implying that it feels more abandoned at Meso than ever before.  And most of the complaints in this thread have been geared towards people getting kicked out and wasting time with politics.
> 
> But I appreciate your feedback, Millard


hehe, no offense, it was more or less meant as a joke. But for me it seems that tons of members just follow what some of the more popular vets do any try to imitate them. 
In my opinion, it is not more or less abandoned than before the ban wave. New sources pop daily, new users pop daily, same shit different day. The Qingdao thread grew faster than when trips popped up with his bullshit.
And no, i am not Millard.. I am all for vetting after my shitty story with chinese greed but vetting should be done with the purpose of harm reduction and not with the purpose to try and find the one small flaw of a source and bash him into the ground for that. (this happens more and more lately imo)


----------



## Kurosawa (Oct 30, 2021)

RISE said:


> This place was pretty much created from past Ology members who got tired of the same shit I'm hearing from Meso.  So welcome.
> 
> Also, how the fuck is naps still around????


Thats a question that still leaves me puzzled ‘till this day…about a week ago i was bored and was a slow day at work i decided to check who’s currently viewing the Underground forum at MESO and saw that there was a lot of ppl who are aren’t even members yet viewing the NAPS thread..they’re most likely the same ones who buy from him and keeps his business going and also the same ones who go on tiktok to advertise his shit. Thats just my tin foil hat theory though


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 30, 2021)

Wonder who DDoS'ed Meso that week.  It was pretty bad for four days or so.  It was right during all the drama.  Maybe a coincidence, but I'm thinking not.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 30, 2021)

Manu1234 said:


> hehe, no offense, it was more or less meant as a joke. But for me it seems that tons of members just follow what some of the more popular vets do any try to imitate them.
> In my opinion, it is not more or less abandoned than before the ban wave. New sources pop daily, new users pop daily, same shit different day. The Qingdao thread grew faster than when trips popped up with his bullshit.
> And no, i am not Millard.. I am all for vetting after my shitty story with chinese greed but vetting should be done with the purpose of harm reduction and not with the purpose to try and find the one small flaw of a source and bash him into the ground for that. (this happens more and more lately imo)


No offense taken, I just wanted my reply to be as funny as your original post.

What is your shitty story about?  Were you a seller that got screwed at Meso?


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Oct 31, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Morning brother
> 
> *The thought that improper mixing of benzyl benzoate being what causes pip is 100% false. You can mix the majority of hormones with ingredients any way you want and the end results will be the same aside from suspensions as they require a step by step process*.
> *
> Pip can be a combination of things, but is usually from the raws, too much BB or the addition of EO and quite possibly from the use of a shitty carrier oil. Shit quality mct oil has a yellowish/brownish tint and causes bad pip where as high quality mct oil is crystal clear and usually causes zero pip*.


Finally. Nothing do add.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 31, 2021)

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> Finally. Nothing do add.



Huh?


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Oct 31, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Huh?


Finally someone said it as it is.
I mean I totally agree with you.
This has been my experience so far till now,too.


----------



## Jet Labs (Oct 31, 2021)

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> Finally someone said it as it is.
> I mean I totally agree with you.
> This has been my experience so far till now,too.



Ahhhhhhhh gotcha


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 2, 2021)

Glad I came over here. Seeing all you guys makes me not feel lost anymore. Meso was  dead after all the bans


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 2, 2021)

LA_1988 said:


> Glad I came over here. Seeing all you guys makes me not feel lost anymore. Meso was  dead after all the bans


Welcome and yes it has become a ghost town full of zombie noobs


----------



## LA_1988 (Nov 2, 2021)

Btcowboy said:


> Welcome and yes it has become a ghost town full of zombie noobs


Yea man your log along with a few others are all I check anymore. Too many dumb threads from trolls and newbies.


----------



## Btcowboy (Nov 2, 2021)

LA_1988 said:


> Yea man your log along with a few others are all I check anymore. Too many dumb threads from trolls and newbies.


Thanks, yeah I am running a log here and there. There only because a few still back there... not for sure how long I keep the log active there


----------



## Pela Mela (Nov 5, 2021)

flenser said:


> I don't think your post is, but mine was about to be! Scally has that effect on me.


Yea the good doc got me banned too. Good to see all you guys here. Missed you fuckers. 

Pela Mela


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

Pela Mela said:


> Yea the good doc got me banned too. Good to see all you guys here. Missed you fuckers.
> 
> Pela Mela



Been wayyyy to long brother
Good to have you back


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Nov 5, 2021)

Pela Mela said:


> Yea the good doc got me banned too. Good to see all you guys here. Missed you fuckers.
> 
> Pela Mela



Look who it is! Good to see you here


----------



## Pela Mela (Nov 5, 2021)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Look who it is! Good to see you here


Hope all is well with you and yours big man. Nice to be here. 

Pela Mela


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

Pela Mela said:


> Hope all is well with you and yours big man. Nice to be here.
> 
> Pela Mela


Welcome to a better neighborhood!


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I signed up for both Meso and UGBB within a day of each other.  I had put on weight and couldn't lose it for a while.  I became obsessed with dnp and wanted to be part of the forums.
> 
> I really enjoyed both forums, different, but both very enjoyable. Recently Meso had big bans and one of my favorite sources even got out of the game.
> 
> I really think that the preferred members from Meso joining UGBB will create a great deal of synergy.  It's funny that it happened this way, but I think it's a great thing that it happened.


nandro?


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> nandro?


If you mean NandroXL it's because he's been hacked and harassed by BlueRun and he's going to lay low for a while as I had a convo with him. He's dropped from all forums and that's enough to be noticed.


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 5, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> nandro?


Not nandro.  Heard about him.  Haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet.


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Not nandro.  Heard about him.  Haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet.


AlphaUSA was the name of the lab that NandroXL was associated with, and bet you heard of it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Not nandro.  Heard about him.  Haven't had the pleasure of meeting him yet.


oh wait, you mean express then, right?


----------



## Pela Mela (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Welcome to a better neighborhood!


It would be lots better if you weren’t in the neighborhood. 

Pela Mela


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

Why is


Pela Mela said:


> It would be lots better if you weren’t in the neighborhood.
> 
> Pela Mela


Why is that?


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Why is
> 
> Why is that?


Because you are one of the most pathetic creatures we've all been blessed with. 

Half mongoloid half Muppet and 100% creep show. 

You do help fill a EOE quota for your employer, so that's a win for someone on account of you. Go you.


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 5, 2021)

I just wanted to get that out of my system. It's been a while...

Hope you ladies are doing well, long time no see. I don't get online that much anymore tbh. Just work and family


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> I just wanted to get that out of my system. It's been a while...
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well, long time no see. I don't get online that much anymore tbh. Just work and family


Though I picked up on an East Coast accent? !?! When I get going and let loose a little people out here still comment on it or ask where it is I came from. How many different and distinct accents come from the Northeast? 
There are 2 or 3 from New York alone. You've got the Long Island thing....Staten Island/Brooklyn....Up State(may as well be Canadian). Then your neck of the Woods, Icky. Lots of good, wholesome memories, have the Boston area as a  backdrop.

Got an Uncle that's a BU Terrier. My father was a "Little Jumbo" and now an Alum of Tufts U. Some tough kids coming out of Medford and Arlington. Chelsea has some fighters, too. 
Anyway, maybe we'll see you around some, @ickyrica ?


----------



## weightlossburn (Nov 5, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> oh wait, you mean express then, right?


Referring to the getting out of the game comment?  Yes.  I didn't think Slick Ricks customer service was the best.  But you couldn't beat the interesting selections and prices.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> I just wanted to get that out of my system. It's been a while...
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well, long time no see. I don't get online that much anymore tbh. Just work and family


Aye! Icky is back. Welcome. It’s been a little bit man.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 5, 2021)

We need to be nice to @MindlessWork here though. No personal attacks. Otherwise people will apparently tattle-tale.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Because you are one of the most pathetic creatures we've all been blessed with.
> 
> Half mongoloid half Muppet and 100% creep show.
> 
> You do help fill a EOE quota for your employer, so that's a win for someone on account of you. Go you.



Damn
Long time no see
Been more than a minute
How have you been?


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Because you are one of the most pathetic creatures we've all been blessed with.
> 
> Half mongoloid half Muppet and 100% creep show.
> 
> You do help fill a EOE quota for your employer, so that's a win for someone on account of you. Go you.



Heeyy look who it is..

Long time no see Icky, hope you're doing well!


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Because you are one of the most pathetic creatures we've all been blessed with.
> 
> Half mongoloid half Muppet and 100% creep show.
> 
> You do help fill a EOE quota for your employer, so that's a win for someone on account of you. Go you.


Why thank you for your heartfelt response and your input is highly appreciated. If you must know, I have obtained my current job through honest means with none of that EOE bulshit and never lied to anyone plus recently gotten a promotion on my own merits. I fight my own battles and no one else so I actually won on account of myself. I do not know you and you don't know me so all it is is just words on a screen.

At any rate good to see you are still alive as haven't seen you around the forums in  a good while.


----------



## shackleford (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Why thank you for your heartfelt response and your input is highly appreciated. If you must know, I have obtained my current job through honest means with none of that EOE bulshit and never lied to anyone plus recently gotten a promotion on my own merits. I fight my own battles and no one else so I actually won on account of myself. I do not know you and you don't know me so all it is is just words on a screen.
> 
> At any rate good to see you are still alive as haven't seen you around the forums in  a good while.


Mindless? Is that you? That's a response I can actually appreciate. You clearly and firmly stated your point without being queued by someone else. Can you keep doing this?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Why thank you for your heartfelt response and your input is highly appreciated. If you must know, I have obtained my current job through honest means with none of that EOE bulshit and never lied to anyone plus recently gotten a promotion on my own merits. I fight my own battles and no one else so I actually won on account of myself. I do not know you and you don't know me so all it is is just words on a screen.
> 
> At any rate good to see you are still alive as haven't seen you around the forums in  a good while.


You have super powers on this forum. If anyone so much as thinks a bad thought about you, people get fake-offended and cry to a moderator. 

If you fought your own battles you would simply say “No worries, complainers, I don’t mind their shit talking”.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

Let the Hate flow

Embrace your anger and join the dark side.

It will make you strong


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

No hate for me tho..
Because I just hit a 345 on bench today
Wasnt even a bench day.. and did shoulders yesterday

Today
This man was my spotter
So all fucking love



@BigBaldBeardGuy
You should be proud

EDIT
The Tren and caloric deficit is hitting me hard

I'm literally losing my mind
Ignore me until I get to eat again

I know why @TrennedOutLunatic is such a savage now
I feel you bro


----------



## Pela Mela (Nov 5, 2021)

Way to go on that 345!!

Pela Mela


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 5, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Why thank you for your heartfelt response and your input is highly appreciated. If you must know, I have obtained my current job through honest means with none of that EOE bulshit and never lied to anyone plus recently gotten a promotion on my own merits. I fight my own battles and no one else so I actually won on account of myself. I do not know you and you don't know me so all it is is just words on a screen.
> 
> At any rate good to see you are still alive as haven't seen you around the forums in  a good while.


As usual, fuck off cum stain. We all know you and I've done more than enough typing for people to know me. Elude reality in any fashion you see fit, we all know the truth. 

My input is highly appreciated, kek. What a queer response


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 5, 2021)

Freakmidd said:


> Heeyy look who it is..
> 
> Long time no see Icky, hope you're doing well!


Doing well, same as it ever was really. 

Hope all is well on your end


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Doing well, same as it ever was really.
> 
> Hope all is well on your end



Been too long. How's life?


----------



## Sven Northman (Nov 5, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No hate for me tho..
> Because I just hit a 345 on bench today
> Wasnt even a bench day.. and did shoulders yesterday
> 
> ...


LMFAO!


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 5, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No hate for me tho..
> Because I just hit a 345 on bench today
> Wasnt even a bench day.. and did shoulders yesterday
> 
> ...



I see nobody learned from my mishap a few months ago lol.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> I see nobody learned from my mishap a few months ago lol.



I'm actually even dumber than you give me credit for.
I dont have a safety rail/Catch
And I used clips, so couldnt dump it.
and was at my office gym, so just me.

Dunno brother, the Tren just kinda took over for a bit.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 5, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I'm actually even dumber than you give me credit for.
> I dont have a safety rail/Catch
> And I used clips, so couldnt dump it.
> and was at my office gym, so just me.
> ...



This week was my first week back to benching. Light, but so far so good.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> This week was my first week back to benching. Light, but so far so good.



Feels good?
You were pretty fucked up
Yeah best to take it slow after something like that, that's a lot of PSI hitting you

EDIT
Most I dropped is 225 on a warmup
and I was pretty fucked up for a while
Let alone big boy weight


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Been too long. How's life?


Good. Busy as always. It never gets less complicated or less busy. 

How have you been? Still trucking? 

A meso member told me there was some refugees here so I decided to take a look. After I went back to meso it all seemed cringe af and I knew I was done for good. The Jan 6th stuff was the end for me. 

I'll drop in and check messages here from time to time but I won't be a mainstay like on meso. Too much going on to give up that much time. 

Work has blown up in the past year and half. We've jumped up 50% in GP and the adjustment process is very real. It's a wild ride tbh. 

We built a house, that's kinda cool. It's  close to 100% in the middle of the kitchen install rn. That's the last big part to do besides landscaping.


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 5, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Feels good?
> You were pretty fucked up
> Yeah best to take it slow after something like that, that's a lot of PSI hitting you



It was crazy how long it took to heal. Even after three months barely touching any amount of weight to my chest felt like it just happened the day before. It's been since June now. 

Yeah, just did 250lbs 3x5 Monday and 225lbs 3x8 Wednesday. Just worked up to 275x3 now felt kind of heavy, but no pain so far. I'm 30lbs lighter than when I got injured, so I expect to be pretty weak for awhile.


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It was crazy how long it took to heal. Even after three months barely touching any amount of weight to my chest felt like it just happened the day before. It's been since June now.
> 
> Yeah, just did 250lbs 3x5 Monday and 225lbs 3x8 Wednesday. Just worked up to 275x3 now felt kind of heavy, but no pain so far. I'm 30lbs lighter than when I got injured, so I expect to be pretty weak for awhile.


What happened?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Nov 5, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> It was crazy how long it took to heal. Even after three months barely touching any amount of weight to my chest felt like it just happened the day before. It's been since June now.
> 
> Yeah, just did 250lbs 3x5 Monday and 225lbs 3x8 Wednesday. Just worked up to 275x3 now felt kind of heavy, but no pain so far. I'm 30lbs lighter than when I got injured, so I expect to be pretty weak for awhile.



Its bound to take some time
Especially after 3 months of no lifting bench.
but as you know, it's all CNS right, you'll bounce back insanely fast.

I'm actually surprised, I'm within 10lbs shy of my official PR at 30 lbs lighter than my previous weight, same as you.
So I wouldn't be shocked if you had your massive bench back close to your top in a few months


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Good. Busy as always. It never gets less complicated or less busy.
> 
> How have you been? Still trucking?
> 
> ...



Yes, we're crazy busy because we don't have enough drivers. Good money wise though. Been a great year for crypto too. All is well with me outside the gym anyway.




ickyrica said:


> What happened?



Sloppy unrack with 335lbs back in June. Rolled and dropped it from full lockout onto my chest. Went to the ER, nothing broken but pretty major bruising I guess.


----------



## Skeeto (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello fellas - another Meso refugee here…sad situation over there at the moment. Hoping to contribute here for harm reduction.


----------



## Freakmidd (Nov 5, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Doing well, same as it ever was really.
> 
> Hope all is well on your end


All good here as well.

Been doing what I can in the home gym, since covid I'm still not allowed to train in public.

 I did up my game with a new Traeger Ironwood this summer though, so I've been pulling off some amazing meals.


----------



## ickyrica (Nov 6, 2021)

Perrin Aybara said:


> Yes, we're crazy busy because we don't have enough drivers. Good money wise though. Been a great year for crypto too. All is well with me outside the gym anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooof. Damn man. Not even crazy weight... you tend to go hard so maybe some true downtime will help? Glass half full outlook over here :  )

Yeah, crypto... I've always been watching it and I obviously dabble in it but I may put some of my autistic muscle into it soon. I've seen too much of a financial bump with a few of the more recent meme coins to slow play it.

I'm not that sure of what my approach will be but I do want diversification. I've grown to appreciate the shit coin approach (providing one of the coins actually hits....) but I'm not retarded and appreciate the traditional path. We've been adding to a few "stablecoins" and have picked up some metals as well. Silver has been on the agenda for a while and I didn't even realize it. We've been inadvertently stacking lol.

All I have to say is it pays to keep attention to the tangible coins you save. A quarter can actually be worth much more.....


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Nov 6, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> No hate for me tho..
> Because I just hit a 345 on bench today
> Wasnt even a bench day.. and did shoulders yesterday
> 
> ...


Dude.

It's a fucking insanity that I hate, yet I crave.

Fucking snort it yo

It also makes me gay as fuck.


----------



## Kurosawa (Nov 6, 2021)

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> Dude.
> 
> It's a fucking insanity that I hate, yet I crave.
> 
> ...


I literally dropped my egg whites reading this dying laughing lmao

Thank you for being the sick SOB you are.


----------



## TrennedOutLunatic (Nov 6, 2021)

Kurosawa said:


> I literally dropped my egg whites reading this dying laughing lmao
> 
> Thank you for being the sick SOB you are.





Let it drop babe


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 17, 2021)

ickyrica said:


> Ooooof. Damn man. Not even crazy weight... you tend to go hard so maybe some true downtime will help? Glass half full outlook over here :  )
> 
> Yeah, crypto... I've always been watching it and I obviously dabble in it but I may put some of my autistic muscle into it soon. I've seen too much of a financial bump with a few of the more recent meme coins to slow play it.
> 
> ...



I'm still kicking myself for not getting in on Dogecoin when you were telling me about it. Shiba Inu too because I've known about it forever and never would've thought it would blow up like it did. I think we're due for some cat memecoins next, so I threw a few grand into a couple of those this last week. Just a little bit of degenerate gambling. It's been a good year for me anyway.

How's the Monte Carlo project? I got a new toy earlier this year. It's on IG, although I put new wheels on it this week.


----------



## Beardtastic (Dec 11, 2021)

So did people ever get their Nutraburn orders


----------



## TiredandHot (Dec 11, 2021)

Beardtastic said:


> So did people ever get their Nutraburn orders


When was your order placed?


----------



## Beardtastic (Dec 12, 2021)

Nvm it just landed today


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Dec 12, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 13, 2021)

TrennedOutLunatic said:


> Dude.
> 
> It's a fucking insanity that I hate, yet I crave.
> 
> ...


You have quite a talent sir


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 13, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Why is
> 
> Why is that?


Classic


----------



## Methyl mike (Dec 13, 2021)

MindlessWork said:


> Why thank you for your heartfelt response and your input is highly appreciated. If you must know, I have obtained my current job through honest means with none of that EOE bulshit and never lied to anyone plus recently gotten a promotion on my own merits. I fight my own battles and no one else so I actually won on account of myself. I do not know you and you don't know me so all it is is just words on a screen.
> 
> At any rate good to see you are still alive as haven't seen you around the forums in  a good while.


I faintly detect something familiar here, but what could it b-testosterone?!?!


----------



## Tacorulez (Jul 6, 2022)

MesoRx is a big shit site. Is the biggest fake site. You can’t Register, why? 
You can write a real review with photos and blood results and Laboratory test. When you register.
Extrem Bad for Meso. You must see every fukin Diskussions are fake. Every single thread is fake Meso fukin RX


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 6, 2022)

Tacorulez said:


> MesoRx is a big shit site. Is the biggest fake site. You can’t Register, why?
> You can write a real review with photos and blood results and Laboratory test. When you register.
> Extrem Bad for Meso. You must see every fukin Diskussions are fake. Every single thread is fake Meso fukin RX


Are you having a stroke?


----------



## Tacorulez (Jul 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Haben Sie einen Schlaganfall?


Ja wegen MesoRx. Du bekommst schnell einen, besonders wenn Leute anfangen, Mesos Eier zu lutschen, wird mir schlecht.


----------



## Yano (Jul 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Are you having a stroke?


I scrolled up a bit , english is his 3rd language so i'm sure some gets lost in translation


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 6, 2022)

Tacorulez said:


> Ja wegen MesoRx. Du bekommst schnell einen, besonders wenn Leute anfangen, Mesos Eier zu lutschen, wird mir schlecht.


Fuck off to a 3rd language forum.


----------

